# SAU Tour



## Trekki (15. März 2014)

Die dritte Auflage der SAU ist erledigt. 
8 angemeldet
6 am Start
1 unterwegs zurück fahren lassen
2 ins Krankenhaus geschickt
3 wieder angekommen
1 Platten
8h 13min Fahr- und Schiebezeit




Schiebepassage




Todestrail-Passage




Der Treffpunkt


----------



## Giom (16. März 2014)

Krankenhaus? wer denn? was ist denn passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (16. März 2014)

Nichts schlimmes, 1 Bein gebrochen beim Rad schieben und 1 zum Händchen halten sind im KH gelandet. Folge: 2 Monate kein MTB und 4h dicker Hals


----------



## Giom (16. März 2014)

wer?


----------



## ultra2 (16. März 2014)




----------



## Tazz (16. März 2014)

Team Tomburg Tour  sehr schön


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2014)

Ich lese noch nix von erfolgter Beisetzung während der Tour, die Moral des Rudels steigt! Toller Ausritt, das....


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2014)

sun909 hat versprochen die Tour zu wiederholen da wir ja nur 2/3 der Strecke geschafft haben.




route61 schrieb:


> hier gibt es Bilder


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2014)

Mer hatten das Vergnügen die 25 Serpentinen aus Gegenrichtung zu kreuzen.... danach hat selbst der blutige Anfänger eine
innige Verbindung zum Bike her"geschoben".....


----------



## Moerja (17. März 2014)

Danke Guide für die gut geplante SAU Tour! Die Sonne hatten wir bei tollen Trails im Herzen.
Ich möchte da gern nochmal einiges wiederholen und den Rest zu Ende fahren...Gute Besserung an den Pechvogel!!!! Kopf hoch!...es war eine nette Runde! Gern wieder...Danke für den tollen Kaffeestop, den hab ich gebraucht...vier Uhr morgens...wir sind irre)))... Cu


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. März 2014)

Dann aber bitte die Wiederholung wenn ich auch dabei sein kann
@ Mirja, Patrick und ich haben gestern auch vergebens die Sonne in Willingen gesucht. Das einzige was wir gefunden haben war Schlamm, Nebel und so starker Wind das du beim Springen aufpassen musstest. Allerdings ist der Patrick super da runter gerockt.

Grüße Micha

Ps. Nicht zu vergessen der Pechvogel. Von mir auch die besten Genesungswünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. März 2014)

Der Pechvogel und ich bedanken sich an die anderen Mitfahrern. Für das zügige rausbringen aus dem Wald und die Organisation des weiter Transports. Es war richtig nett von euch, das ihr noch ins Krankenhaus gekommen seit.

Gruß und danke von A. aus Bonn und Wolle


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2014)

Hinten fahren hat Vorteile 

Habe 8:40 Fahrzeit inkl. der Heimfahrt.

Gute Besserung nach Bonn! Sehr schade, das Wetter war ja echt besser am Nachmittag, teils sah man gar nicht mehr, dass morgens der leichte Regen über uns kam.

Müssen uns noch eine spektakulärere Story für den Stunt ausdenken, aber der 26-Kehren Trail hat seinen Namen als "Wadenknacker" jetzt weg...

Rest wird natürlich erst nach erfolgreicher Genesung gefahren! Ist wohl klar, oder?
grüße
C.


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2014)

[QUOTE
Der Pechvogel und ich bedanken sich an die anderen Mitfahrern. Für das zügige rausbringen aus dem Wald und die Organisation des weiter Transports. Es war richtig nett von euch, das ihr noch ins Krankenhaus gekommen seit.

Gruß und danke von A. aus Bonn und Wolle
][/QUOTE]

Sollte sich doch so selbst verstehen - ist aber so verständlich wenn's funlktioniert... Mit jemand anderem fährt man meanwhile auch nimmer raus, schade für die Branche...


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die dritte Auflage der SAU ist erledigt.


Da habe ich ja unsinn zusammen geschrieben. Es war die vierte SAU Tour.

Die fünfte läuft jetzt in die heisse Phase


----------



## Trekki (28. Februar 2015)

Heute bin ich die geplante SAU5 Strecke abgefahren.
Incl. Fahrt zum Startpunkt und zurück gab dies
8.12h Fahrzeit / 2506Hm / 15.49km/h / 5337kcal / 126.66km
Dabei habe ich am Ende noch die Drachenflugschanze bei Lasserg ausgelassen. Ich war einfach Platt.

Bilder gibt es. Erst die Flüsse







Ahr / Nette / Elz

Dann die Burgen und Schlösser














Die schönen Sachen







Monrealer Rauten / Bank in der Sonne und 10min geschlafen / artgerechte MTB Haltung eines MTB




Hier das Hauptproblem der Tour: die Förster haben wie verrückt gearbeitet. Das hat den Schnitt nach unten und den kcal - Einsatz nach oben gedrückt. Dies ist nicht unbedingt ein Problem, mit einer grossen Gruppe aber nicht fahrbar.

Daher muss ich also den Plan für die SAU5 überarbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2015)

Tip für den neuen Plan: ALLE Teilnehmer haben ein29er besser noch ein Fatbike vorzuweisen, DAMIT geht ALLES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2015)

Aber sowatt von feine Bilders - da hatt der Verfasser wieder episch watt rausgehauen! Kein Wunder die Kalenderdominanz ist!
Sauschönes Bilderdrama, John!


----------



## Trekki (15. März 2015)

Da mich der Carsten gestern richtig ran genommen hat, habe ich für heute nichts geplant. Die Beine waren heute aber wieder gut, daher kann ich eine SAU Optimierung verkünden: dieses Stück



wird umfahren 

Es wären ca. 200Hm auf solchem Weg gewesen, bei meiner Vortour am 28.2. musste ich dies teilweise schieben.

Die ganze Strecke konnte ich nicht fahren, mein Rad hat schlapp gemacht





Neue Eckdaten
- Start 5.30h am Bahnhof Oberwinter
- Frühstück zum Sonnenaufgang auf der Müllhalde Ödingen - mit Brötchenservice  
- Tour bis Monreal
- Sonnenuntergang auf der Burg von Monreal (unklar, welche von beiden)
- Rückfahrt mit der DB Monreal -> Andernach -> Oberwinter
- ca. 60km, 1000Hm (grob - muss ich noch Rechnen lassen)

Ausstiegspunkte werden erarbeitet


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2015)

Hat der Rechner Diät gemacht oder wie kommt der auf nur 1000HM?

Da werde ich ja direkt misstrauisch 

Ist dein Schaltwerk hinne?

grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (15. März 2015)

Meine Schätzung (halbe Strecke -> halbe Höhenmeter) war ziemlich daneben. Bis Monreal werden es knapp 2000Hm.

Ja, mein Schaltwerk ist defekt. Da hat es wohl die Feder im Gelenk zum Käfig zerrissen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

Ich habe noch ein Restschaltwerk, wo die Feder im Gelenk noch gut ist. Falls Interesse.


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2015)

Nur bis Monreal??
Kein Elzbachtal??
...ganz schön weichgespült, die ganze Sache...


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2015)

Ja, ich bin die ganze Strecke vor 2 Wochen gefahren. Ergebnis: ist für eine Gruppe so unterschiedlicher Leistung doch zu viel. Ich selbst war dafür 7h im Sattel, jedoch mit einer nicht gruppenfähigen Geschwindigkeit und habe am Ende noch den letzten Anstieg ausgelassen - akute Beinweichheit. D.h. hier wäre in der Gruppe eine Fahrzeit von ca. 12h heraus gekommen.

Gegenvorschlag: wir geben bei der SAU richtig Gas, fahren durch bis zur Mosel und ich habe es falsch eingeschätzt - der Rest der Tour ist vorbereitet


----------



## GB5 (16. März 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nur bis Monreal??
> Kein Elzbachtal??
> ...ganz schön weichgespült, die ganze Sache...



Ja finde ich auch..
Aus diesen Grund gebe ich meinen Platz frei..
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2015)

Ich bin die Tour im letzten Jahr einige male im Sommer gefahren. Da ist die ganze Strecke möglich - darf ich mich bei Dir melden, wenn es wieder ansteht?


----------



## GB5 (16. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin die Tour im letzten Jahr einige male im Sommer gefahren. Da ist die ganze Strecke möglich - darf ich mich bei Dir melden, wenn es wieder ansteht?



Ja, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. März 2015)

Hi John,
Also, wenn du schon in > 7h durchgeballert bist, ist die Strecke nicht zu schaffen für meinereiner, der das untere Konditionslevel darstellt 

Die SAU-Tour enthielt ja auch Zeit für Knipse, Kuchen, Panne&Co die letzten Jahre...

Finde die jetzige harte Variante aber auch reizvoll, da die "Racer" die letzten Jahre eher kurz dabei gekommen sind.

Von daher habe ich persönlich auch kein Problem damit, wenn du John die längere Variante wählst und dafür noch ein Highlight mehr einbauen kannst.

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit auszusteigen (hatten wir in den Vorjahren auch immer Leute...) bzw jeder kann vorab anhand der Daten sich selbst einschätzen.

Ich selber bin da noch nicht fit genug und werde mich ggf entweder bis nächstes WE fit kriegen oder dann nur Teilstrecke fahren.

bzgl Kritik: sagt doch lieberwas ihr wollt oder welche Alternativen ihr seht. Dann baut der John es sicher nach Möglichkeit ein.

Grüße
C.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2015)

Ich sehe das eher pragmatisch: Wer nicht will, der will nicht. Es geht nicht darum, irgendjemandem gerecht zu warden, das ist Johns Runde und wem es past, super, wem nicht...Pech gehabt. Das kann sich ja nächstes Jahr wieder umdrehen.


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2015)

Nur damit keine Missverständisse aufkommen
- ich höre mir gerne Ratschläge an, nehme sie auch nicht übel
- ebenso gehe ich auf Wünsche ein
- die Eckdaten der Tour stehen fest
- die ursprüngliche Strecke plus etwas Ausrollen entlang der Mosel im Modus "durchballern" (oben im Bild mit Strava Auswertung) sind 7h 34min
- aktuell geplante Strecke im Modus "durchballern" (unten im Bild, Auszug aus der ursprünglichen Strecke) sind 4h 30min





Trennen in Racer und Gemütlichfahrer ist in sofern schlecht, weil wir uns dann kurz nach dem Frühstück trennen müssten. Ich glaube mit den üblichen SAU Pausen und -Geschwindigkeit werden wir schon den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein.


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2015)

Hauptsache wir sehen die Sonne auf- und wieder untergehen    

... und wir kommen auf die "versprochenen" 40 Punkte  ....


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2015)

Sonne: das Wetter und ich sind noch am Diskutieren. 
Punkte: Extra - Schleifen sind an vielen Stellen möglich
Ausstieg, wie bei SAU4: nicht erlaubt


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> .....
> Ausstieg, wie bei SAU4: nicht erlaubt



Hahaha ..... sehr gut  Du schiebst uns alsobim Zweifel alle ins Ziel  

Mal gucken, wie fit ich nach meinen 10Tagen ausruhen noch bin.....


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2015)

Bei der SAU4 war der Ausstieg mit Abholservice unter der Rufnummer 112


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2015)

Bezahlung Schieben durch John=Abtreten allerTages- Punkte ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bezahlung Schieben durch John=Abtreten allerTages- Punkte ...


 Macht nix, einfach Licht ran und die SUA-Tour im Anschluß fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bezahlung Schieben durch John=Abtreten allerTages- Punkte ...



Das kann ja nur von jemandem kommen, der keine Punkte sammelt ..... und den John ganz für sich alleine haben möchte ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2015)

Besser eine Runde mit Keine-Punkte-Sammlern als mit Viel-Punkte-und-wenig-Puste


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das kann ja nur von jemandem kommen, der keine Punkte sammelt ..... und den John ganz für sich alleine haben möchte ;-)




Nein, nein, das war der Vorschlag vom John... 

Habe das genaue Zitat nur nicht gefunden...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nein, nein, das war der Vorschlag vom ...Habe das genaue Zitat nur nicht gefunden...


 Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Varoufakis-Interview gestern bei Jauch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2015)

.... wenn das Wetter so wird wie prognostiziert dann wird der Name SAU aber Programm


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2015)

also ich finde es OK
Prognose für Bad Neuenahr - Ahrweiler




Dem Wetter angepasste Kleidung ist aber immer zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2015)

Das sieht gut aus  Bis Mittag sollte es jedenfalls trocken bleiben, zumindest von oben


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2015)

genau dies habe ich auch aus der Prognose heraus gelesen. Und Nachmittags sind wir warm gefahren, da sind ein paar Tropfen kein Problem.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> genau dies habe ich auch aus der Prognose heraus gelesen. Und Nachmittags sind wir warm gefahren, da sind ein paar Tropfen kein Problem.



Da hoffe ich für euch,daß es auch bloß ein paar Tropfen bleiben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2015)

Bis 18 uhr doer so müsste das passen


----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2015)

Wenn es anfängt zu regnen ist das dann halt der Sonnenuntergang;-)


----------



## Trekki (27. März 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wenn es anfängt zu regnen ist das dann halt der Sonnenuntergang;-)


Es fällt ja alles auf Dich zurück, Du bist Guteswetterbeauftragte


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2015)

Na, nicht immer auf die Kleinen 

Drücke euch die Daumen, dass es (das Wetter) und alles an den Bikes hält!

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (27. März 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wenn es anfängt zu regnen ist das dann halt der Sonnenuntergang;-)



Gute Einstellung!


----------



## Trekki (27. März 2015)

bei yr sind die letzten vorher gesagten Regentropen weg 
http://www.yr.no/sted/Tyskland/Rheinland-Pfalz/Bad_Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2015)

Die ersten Bilder von heute morgen

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1804065]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1804082]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1804061]
	
[/URL]





[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1804044]
	
[/URL]

Grüß Michae


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (28. März 2015)

Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang waren wir an der Stelle.
Fotos folgen


----------



## surftigresa (28. März 2015)

Kurze Zusammenfassung meinerseits:

5:30 Start, ein herrlicher Sonnenaufgang, um 14:30 mit der geplanten Tour schon fertig, da die Jungs Gas gegeben haben ohne Ende (normalerweise sind wir mit den Tourdaten immer bis 18:30 beschäftigt gewesen…..), die Regenschauer in nem Café ausgesessen und dann: fahren wir halt noch ein paar Trails ….. nur der Sonnenuntergang hat dann anscheinend irgendwie nur noch für John reingepasst, der sein Auto noch abholen musste:

85km, 2170Hm, 6:46h 

Vielen Dank an John für´s Planen, Guiden, Frühstück,……. dem Micha für den Brötchenservice und natürlich auch an alle anderen für eine einfach nur tolle Tour!!! 

Nur leider läuft meine Schulter gerade wieder Amok …… das war Ihr heute wohl doch was zuviel…. naja, die kriegt sich schon wieder ein

Gruss,
Melli, jetzt müde…..


----------



## Trekki (28. März 2015)

Ja, das mit dem Sonnenuntergang und Auto abholen ist korrekt. Ich war aber nicht alleine zum Untergang auf der Müllkippe




Ganz wichtig: wir sind alle 9 am SAU Ziel angekommen und keine erwähnenswerten Pannen.


----------



## RadTed (28. März 2015)

Wie immer den Mutigen gehört die Welt bzw. Sonnen Auf- und Untergang . Super Tour in einer sehr homogenen Gruppe
Kuchenpause perfekt mit dem Wetter abgestimmt, was will man mehr.
Tolle Organisation Wetter und Verpflegung.
Der Guide hat sogar persönlich Hand angelegt und das Vorankommen zu forcieren  => toller Einsatz


----------



## Trekki (29. März 2015)

Heute beim Abendessen habe ich von meinen Kindern für Euer verhalten beim SAU Frühstück schimpfe bekommen 




2 Reklamationen
* der Metallfolie vom Nutoka war nicht korrekt ab - ist jetzt korrigiert, nur noch kleine Reste sind sichtbar
* da fehlte sehr viel

Ich habe denen versprochen, dass Ihr Euch beim nächsten mal besser benehmt


----------



## route61 (31. März 2015)

hab diesen Fred grade erst entdeckt ...


----------



## RadTed (31. März 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> hab diesen Fred grade erst entdeckt ...


Hat mit Deinen 8% ja geklappt => Gratuliere


----------



## Trekki (31. März 2015)

dickes Grins !


----------



## route61 (31. März 2015)

RadTed schrieb:


> Hat mit Deinen 8% ja geklappt => Gratuliere



Danke. Das war gar nicht so einfach. Die SAU Tour war ausschlaggebend 







Dir aber auch Gratulation zu Gold in der Einzel- und Silber in der Teamwertung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (31. März 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Danke. Das war gar nicht so einfach. Die SAU Tour war ausschlaggebend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pferd spring immer so hoch wie es muß => Punktlandung und sogar grafisch sauber herausgearbeitet


----------



## ste7an (31. März 2015)

Die Grafik sehe ich ja jetzt zum erstenmal!


----------



## route61 (31. März 2015)

ste7an schrieb:


> Die Grafik sehe ich ja jetzt zum erstenmal!


Kein Wunder, die hab ich erst heute veröffentlicht.
Ziele erreicht man am besten, wenn man einen Plan hat, haben mal einpaar Leute rausgefunden. Wichtig dabei ist natürlich auch, dass das Ziel realistisch und erreichbar ist.


----------



## zaskar1962 (3. April 2015)

Hier auch noch ein paar Impressionen von mir zur SAU Tour 2015.
Vielen Dank an alle meine Mitfahrer für die enstpannte Tour...!
Und besonderen Dank an John,für das perfekte Guiding und die Planung im Vorfeld der Tour. War mit Sicherheit eine Menge Arbeit,die allzu selten honoriert wird....!
Bei der Tour 2016 bin ich mit Sicherheit wieder dabei,wie auch immer die Planung aussehen mag. 

Gruß an Alle,Michael


----------



## zaskar1962 (3. April 2015)

Sorry,für die doppelten Bilder.....


----------



## Trekki (3. April 2015)

Bei so guten Bilder ist das völlig in Ordnung, selbst 3 Fach.
Beim zweiten Bild reflektiert die Aufgangssonne in der Bremsscheibe vom HR - sehr gut erwischt.

Danke fürs Lob. Tour und Vorbereitung haben mir Spass gemacht.

Die Planung für 2016 ist ja noch in einem sehr fühen Stadium. Sicher ist nur: die Tour findet statt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute beim Abendessen habe ich von meinen Kindern für Euer verhalten beim SAU Frühstück schimpfe bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear John - mir fällt grad vor Ergriffenheit ein leeres Nutellaglas ausse Hose! Die Brut kennt kein Erbarmen...ich dachte ett geht nur mir so...
 Hochtolle Story - da müssten doch inne Nachbarschaft diverse Nachahmer entstehen - wobei ihr bei DEN Touren de Nachbars
schon alle besucht! Mit dickem Reschpekt, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2015)

zaskar1962 schrieb:


> Sorry,für die doppelten Bilder.....


Die sind doch dadurch nur doppelt schön!


----------



## RadTed (17. April 2015)

Die verlängerte SAU Tour=> Burgentour könnte bei super Sonnenwetter mit für mich 111km bei über 2600hm durchgezogen werden.
Speziell Burg Eltz und das dazugehörige Tal ist sehenswert )))
Guide 

Teilnehmer Trekki, cyclopath, RadTed, ste7an,


----------



## route61 (17. April 2015)

RadTed schrieb:


> Die verlängerte SAU Tour=> Burgentour könnte bei super Sonnenwetter mit für mich 111km bei über 2600hm durchgezogen werden.
> Speziell Burg Eltz und das dazugehörige Tal ist sehenswert )))
> Guide
> 
> Teilnehmer Trekki, cyclopath, RadTed, ste7an,


Das mit dem Eltztal kann ich bestätigen. Seid Ihr auch nach Maria Laach runter gefahren, oder habt ihr die Abkürzung genommen?


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2015)

nix abgekürzt - alles komplett gefahren. Incl. Pommesbude am Parkplatz bei Maria Laach


----------



## surftigresa (17. April 2015)

Das Wort Abkürzung kennt der John gar nicht! ;-)


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2015)

Burg Elz




Mein Tacho zeige am ende 2500Hm, Strava 2900Hm. Was auch immer die korrekte Zahl ist - es war ein schöner Tag


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2015)

Hier noch einige Fotos vom Tag



bei St.Johann




Steinbruch Grube Bausberg




Flugshow




Der Klassiker - unter dem Torbogen an der Burg Eltz




Rückfahrt mit der VRM: bis zu 5 Personen mit Fahrrad für 21.80€ - alle zusammen!


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2016)

So, 
da ein Teil der üblichen SAU-Fahrer angeschlagen/unfit/im KH ist, wird die Hardcore-Variante dieses Jahr wohl ausfallen?

Als Termin bietet sich innerhalb des WP entweder das Oster-WE oder eines der WE davor/danach an. Sehe allerdings, dass das Ostern ist  und ich dann und das WE davor verplant bin... 

Gibt es trotz der o.g. Ausfälle eine SAU dieses Jahr? Wenn es auch nach dem WP sein kann, wäre ich für den Sa, 02.04. zu haben 

grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2016)

Ich würde gerne eine Rolle bei der Verpflegung einnehmen. Jedoch per Auto, woimmer die SÄUe sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2016)

Tja, liebe Bedenkende und Lazarettbewohner - wie ich's sehe kommt ihr aus der Nummer nitt raus!
Die Veranstaltung hat Kultstatus in Sachen Klicks und ist damit ein Must-be...die Fantasie in Richtung John-the-Gipsy...





schlägt schon Wogen - mit der Fingerspreize bestenfalls für Kettenlängungscheck usefull - und alles watt mers in den letzten Jahren
haben fallen lassen ward nitt mehr gefunden - also, Senioras und Seniores - frischauf zur Schweinerei! Stay grunzig, der Pete


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Februar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> da ein Teil der üblichen SAU-Fahrer angeschlagen/unfit/im KH ist, wird die Hardcore-Variante dieses Jahr wohl ausfallen?
> 
> Als Termin bietet sich innerhalb des WP entweder das Oster-WE oder eines der WE davor/danach an. Sehe allerdings, dass das Ostern ist  und ich dann und das WE davor verplant bin...
> ...



Wenn das keiner in die Hand nimmt,gehe ich davon aus,daß die SAU-Tour ins Wasser fallen wird!


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2016)

Tja,
dann mal schauen, wer noch Bock hat, was zu machen 

grüße


----------



## route61 (16. Februar 2016)

Ich bin dafür, die Tour so bald wie möglich zu machen, da die Tage immer länger werden.

Und ich wünschte mir, dass die Tour von 2014 (Siegtal) neu aufgelegt würde.

Ich hatte ja schon mal versucht, die Narzissentour des ADFC Bonn Teams um 2 h vorzuverlegen um eine SAU Tour daraus zu machen, aber zwei der Teammitglieder möchten nicht so früh aufstehen müssen.


----------



## Trekki (16. Februar 2016)

Wie geschrieben mache ich das Boxenluder und auch gerne den Besenwagen.


----------



## surftigresa (16. Februar 2016)

@sun909,
hast Du schon eine konkrete Idee? Wir haben da ja immer noch eine Rechnung offen mit dem Sonnenuntergang im 7GB ;-)

Lust hätte ich natürlich auf jeden Fall….. ist ja auch Tradition!  Allerdings steige ich erst das 1. März-Wochenende wieder auf das Bike. Ein später Termin käme mir also entgegen um noch etwas Fitness aufzubauen. Die meisten traditionellen SÄUE fahren dieses Jahr glaube ich eh keinen WP….. dass der Tag dann was länger wäre, wäre mir egal. Müssen wir halt was langsamer fahren ;-)

Den 02.04. kann ich vermutlich nicht, Ostern und den 09.04 auf keinen Fall.

Magst Du vielleicht einen Doodle machen?

@Trekki,
tolles Angebot!!!
Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2016)

Wäre gern dabei.


----------



## sibu (17. Februar 2016)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon mal versucht, die Narzissentour des ADFC Bonn Teams um 2 h vorzuverlegen um eine SAU Tour daraus zu machen, aber zwei der Teammitglieder möchten nicht so früh aufstehen müssen.


 Mit Vorverlegen wäre zwar der Sonnenaufgang möglich, aber bis zum Sonnenuntergang zurück zu sein könnte dann sehr sportlich werden


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Februar 2016)

an den beiden ersten Märzwochenenden wäre ich dabei. Was gibts denn zu organisieren? Ich helfe gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. Februar 2016)

Tour ausarbeiten
- Treffpunkt
- Strecke
- Einkehrmöglichkeiten
- Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten
- Termin finden
- Ausschreiben im Lokal Forum und / oder LMB


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Februar 2016)

ok, Termine, an denen ich könnte siehe oben, 5. März oder 12. März.

Wenn Da Leute Lust haben, würde ich einen Teil der Orga übernehmen.

SAU... wieviele km waren das die letzten Male? ca. 130?

Hat wer Lust eine optimierte Variante es Red Bull 26 Zoll zu fahren? Das würde von Zeit und Strecke recht gut passen, hat aber mit dem Auto 1,5 h Anfahrt bis St. Goar.

Oder lokale Variante: Rheinhöhenweg von Linz nach Neuwied und von Andernach zurück (je nachdem, wie gut/schlecht es läuft kann man auf dem Rückweg den Rheinhöhenweg fahren, am Rhein zurück fahren oder den Zug nehmen.
Die Harten fahren ab Bonn, die anderen ab Linz, zwischendrin kann man wie immer am Rheinhöhenweg einen Anstieg auslassen. Das toll ist, dass der Eifelverein uns den Weg ja schon ausgeschildert hat.
Es gibt ein zwei Stellen, wo die Beschilderung nicht so doll ist, aber daran könnte ich mich erinnern.


----------



## sun909 (17. Februar 2016)

Die Harten sind dieses Jahr eh zum Teil raus...

Muss auch nicht jedes Jahr die Monstertour sein  

Primär Spaß und langes (durchaus entspanntes) fahren, lecker Frühstück, guter Kuchen, stand mal im Focus.

Also nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn wg Satz1 nicht sooo viele Bock auf 130km haben 

Grüße


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Februar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Muss auch nicht jedes Jahr die Monstertour sein
> Primär Spaß und langes (durchaus entspanntes) fahren, lecker Frühstück, guter Kuchen, stand mal im Focus.


Na das spricht doch eigentlich für den RHW.

Also, ich habe letzten Sommer für Bonn, über den RHW bis nach Bad Hönningen und am Rhein zurück nach Bonn 9 h gebraucht. Inc. Pausen, Kuchen, verfahren und tragen.
Und letzten Winter von Bonn nach Andernach und dann über den RHW nach Sinzig und am Rhein zurück 7h, da aber ohne Kuchen und wegen alleine auch weniger Pausen.

Das Stück Bad Hönningen bis Neuwied (über Hammerstein) fehlt mir.

Bonn - Neuwied - Bonn ist zu weit (für mich). Ab Linz ginge, ggf. auch ab Bad Honnef, wenn man die Erpeler Ley mitnehmen will. Wäre nett fürs Frühstück. 

Hat jemand Lust, mitzuplanen, dann machen wir ein Gespräch auf.


----------



## Trekki (17. Februar 2016)

Die Pausen sollten auch in 2015 im Focus stehen. Ich hatte mich nur bei der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit verschätzt. Geplant waren 110km, wir haben bei ca. 80km den Ausstiegspunkt angesteuert.
Eine 130er Tour könnte die gewesen sein, wo ich die Meute von Ahrweiler nach Remagen und Mehlem zurück gezogen habe. Die Tempo-Ansagen von hinten habe ich immer noch im Kopf.

RHW = Rhein Höhen Weg?

Erpeler Ley wäre ein guter Frühstückspunkt, da komme ich mit dem Auto hin.


----------



## route61 (18. Februar 2016)

Das hört sich doch schon sehr vernünftig an. RHW, Erpeler Ley ... Pausen ... dann muss das wegen mir auch nicht unbedingt noch im März sein.
Und die SAU Tour von 2014 können wir ja später nochmal auflegen (lassen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (18. Februar 2016)

Bin nach Wetterlage gerne dabei => RHW ist nur MTB-Tauglich oder ?

John, wenn Du normalsterblich mitrollst, ist die Streke für die nur halb so lang wie sonst


----------



## Trekki (18. Februar 2016)

Der RHW ist gespickt mit Höhenmetern. Ich kenne dort aber keine felsigen Abschnitte und auch keine Spitzkehren. Nur einige einzelne Stufen. D.h. es muss nicht unbedingt ein MTB sein, die Übersetzung der Schaltung ist aber wichtig.

Im März werde ich wohl nur am Rhein entlang pullern, mehr nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2016)

John, ich hab noch ein altes Schlauchboot ( Rettungsring hab ich ja immer an Bord  )
Würde vorschlagen während die andern im Hang rumturnen Paddeln wir den Rhein hoch.
Du ruderst ( arme sind ja nicht kaputt ) und ich gebe dir die Taktzahl per Megafon durch


----------



## RadTed (18. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der RHW ist gespickt mit Höhenmetern. Ich kenne dort aber keine felsigen Abschnitte und auch keine Spitzkehren. Nur einige einzelne Stufen. D.h. es muss nicht unbedingt ein MTB sein, die Übersetzung der Schaltung ist aber wichtig.
> 
> Im März werde ich wohl nur am Rhein entlang pullern, mehr nicht.


 
Immer noch nicht beschwerdefrei?


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Eine 130er Tour könnte die gewesen sein, wo ich die Meute von Ahrweiler nach Remagen und Mehlem zurück gezogen habe. Die Tempo-Ansagen von hinten habe ich immer noch im Kopf.



War im März ´12, 111 km, 1660 hm, 7:32 h,
Die Ansagen aus dem OFF kamen unter anderem von mir. Die 1660 hm hatten wir nach ca. 70 km voll. Dann ging es die besagte Strecke, ca. 40 km im 30er Schnitt gegen Mehlem.

EDIT:
Nachtrag: Ich war mit meinem 16kg Enduro mit 2,4" Fat Albert unterwegs


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. Februar 2016)

OK, los gehts:

erstmal müssten wir wissen, ob eine Hand voll Leute Lust hat mitzumachen:
Dazu braucht es Termine: März oder April... ich hab mich mal auf vier Samstage beschränkt. Lässt sich aber noch erweitern.
http://doodle.com/poll/5zzyrs5egywv8md3


----------



## Trekki (18. Februar 2016)

SAU auf dem Rhein wäre doch was ganz neues! Ist Reha- und Unfit-Tauglich.

@Dart - SAU Abschluss mit einem 30er Schnitt ist doch mal ein nettes Ziel. Evtentuell selektiv.

@RadTed - Beschwerdefrei und Freigabe zur Belastung sind unterschiedliche Sachen. Noch werde ich mit Antibiotika voll gedröhnt und fahre e-Knie bis zum Anschlag. Eisgekühlt.


----------



## RadTed (18. Februar 2016)

Hi sieht nach Krankenhaus aus??


----------



## Moerja (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte auch Lust - auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht die ganze Strecke schaffe.


----------



## AnjaR (18. Februar 2016)

Lust hätte ich auch, würde aber nur eine gemäßigte Tour mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (18. Februar 2016)

Erstmal schauen, wer Lust hat, dann stimmen wir die Länge der Tour sowie zusätzliche Einstiegs und (Not)Ausstiegspunkte ab.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (18. Februar 2016)

Würde mich auch anschließen ;-)


----------



## Trekki (18. Februar 2016)

Der SAU Dampfer nimmt ja Fahrt auf


----------



## RadTed (18. Februar 2016)

John, ggf. Mitfahrt im Fahradanhänger)


----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> OK, los gehts:
> 
> erstmal müssten wir wissen, ob eine Hand voll Leute Lust hat mitzumachen:
> Dazu braucht es Termine: März oder April... ich hab mich mal auf vier Samstage beschränkt. Lässt sich aber noch erweitern.
> http://doodle.com/poll/5zzyrs5egywv8md3



Hi,
also mehr als 5 Personen solltest du durchaus einplanen, in gutem Jahren waren es durchaus 10 zur Hauptzeit. Morgens und abends ggf weniger...

Da eigentlich sich alle ordentlich benehmen, gabs da aber nie Probleme mit Wanderern, ist ja kein Rennen-im Gegenteil 

Wenn der RHW mit Trekkingrad zu befahren ist, würde ich eine trailreichere Variante begrüßen, soll ja Spaß machen 

Grüße


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Februar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn der RHW mit Trekkingrad zu befahren ist, würde ich eine trailreichere Variante begrüßen, soll ja Spaß machen
> Grüße



Über langweilig hat sich bei mir noch nie jemand beschwert, eher im Gegenteil. 
"hm, der Track geht zwar da lang, aber der Trail hier scheint ja auch zu gehen, kommt wer mit?"

Auf dem Stück Bonn - Bad Hönningen würde ich ein paar Stellen bergab mit dem Treckingrad nur sehr langsam fahren, bergauf müsste ich wahrscheinlich zwei-dreimal schieben und einmal tragen. Und das nur, wenn man sich sklavisch an den Verlauf hält.
Andernach nach Bonn gibt es ein paar spannende Stellen bergab und mindestens eine, die ich nie fahren werden.

Ich würde es so ausarbeiten, dass wir ein Roadbook dabei haben und hin und wieder können die Trailjäger einen kleinen Umweg fahren, während die anderen gemütlich rollen und mehr Landschaft genießen. Ggf. sind einzelne der Umwege von mir aber noch nicht gefahren sondern entstammen meiner Erinnerung vom Wandern. Das verhindert jeden Anflug von Langeweile!


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2016)

Mit Verlaub Monsieur:

Trekkingradtaugliche Tour=/SAU-Tour 

Wie immer auch deine Planung ist, es möge nur mit HT aufwärts zu bewältigen sein.

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber wir sind ein wenig geschädigt zum Thema Trekkingrad... 

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (19. Februar 2016)

Ich glaub, da bist Du einem Vorurteil erlegen. Vor einigen Monaten bin ich eine ADFC Tour mitgefahren, der Guide mit dem Trekkingrad. Die Strecke war durchaus überraschend, an einigen Stellen hätte ich mir ein HT anstatt dem Crosser gewünscht.
Der Autor dieser Zeilen - daher Trekki - ist jahrelang mit dem Trekkingrad durchs 7GB gefahren. Die regelmässig fälligen neuen Rahmen habe ich auf Garantie bekommen.


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2016)

Die letztjährige Tour kenne ich nicht, davor die Jahre waren die Touren aber definitiv nicht Trekkingradtauglich.

Cracks mal außen vor gelassen 

Nun denn, es stellt meine persönliche Meinung dar, persönliche Erfahrung, Wünsch, wg mir auch "Vorurteil".

Von daher dies als letzte Anmerkung meinerseits, hilft ja nix, wenn jemand sich die Mühe macht und plant und keiner die Zähne auseinanderbringt, wenn etwas nicht gefällt...

Grüße und viel Spaß bei der Planung (ernst gemeint!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (19. Februar 2016)

Also was ich bisher oben gelesen habe, erscheint es mir doch interessant zu werden  und unseren Gewohnheiten zu entsprechen. Also ich habe starkes Interesse dieses Jahr endlich wieder mal mitzufahren, egal ob mit WP-Punkten oder ohne. Varianten mit Extraschleifen für Trailjunkies oder eher entspannte Etappe hört sich doch perfekt an. Den Tag gemeinsam mit Spaß für jeden zu verbringen ist doch schließlich das Ziel. Auf jeden Fall schon einmal Dank an Chris für die Übernahme der Planung und an Trekki für das Angebot des mobilen Caterings!!


----------



## surftigresa (19. Februar 2016)

Als Gründungsmitglied der SAU-Tour schließe ich mich dem Carsten an:

eine Tour, die mit dem Trekkingrad zu bewältigen ist, verdient nicht den Namen SAU-Tour!
Um mir Trails mit zusätzlichen Höhenmetern zu erkaufen reicht meine Fitness momentan leider nicht aus..... von daher bin ich dann mal raus aus dem Thema.

Nichts desto trotz Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## sibu (19. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da bist Du einem Vorurteil erlegen. Vor einigen Monaten bin ich eine ADFC Tour mitgefahren, der Guide mit dem Trekkingrad. Die Strecke war durchaus überraschend, an einigen Stellen hätte ich mir ein HT anstatt dem Crosser gewünscht.


Mit Verlaub: Es war keine ADFC-Tour, sondern eine WP-Teamausfahrt mit netter Begleitung. Der ADFC fährt so was nicht.  

PS: Mein Rahmen hält seit dem Jahr 2009 ...


----------



## sibu (19. Februar 2016)

PPS: Wenn ihr den Sonnenauf- und untergang mitnehmen wollt, bedenkt das die Sonne im Osten aufgeht und im Westen untergeht. Daher wäre morgens die linke Rheinseite (z.B. Heinrichsblick am Rodderberg), und abends die rechte Seite (Erpeler Ley, Asberg oder Stux) der jeweils schönere Platz dafür. Wenn ihr allerdings so schon zu oft gefahren seid, ist die jeweils falsche Seite natürlich mal eine verständliche Abwechslung (wobei man hier auch an den Fähren Rolandseck, Remagen, Kripp, Breisig unterwegs die Seite wechseln könnte).


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber da ich Treppen und Absätze lieber runterfahre als sie hochzutragen hab ich diese Richtung verworfen.


----------



## Trekki (19. Februar 2016)

Rodderberg ist schon mehrfach Startplatz gewesen. Aber eigendlich geht auch rechtsrheinisch die Sonne auf. Nur ist dann der Rhein nicht Blickrichtung Sonnenaufgang.

ADFC vs. Team -  uups.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Februar 2016)

OK, es scheint sich der 09.04. herauszukristallisieren.
Ich würde mal anfangen ein paar Strecken auszuarbeiten, ich beginne mal ein ein Gespräch, wozu wir beliebige Leute einladen können, aber genau Streckendiskussionen hätte ich ungerne im öffentlichen Teil.
Wer am Gespräch teilnehmen will, einfach PN.


----------



## sibu (19. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Rodderberg ist schon mehrfach Startplatz gewesen. Aber eigendlich geht auch rechtsrheinisch die Sonne auf. Nur ist dann der Rhein nicht Blickrichtung Sonnenaufgang.


Ich habe gerade noch mal die Karte bemüht: An der südlichen Aussicht auf der Erpeler Ley am Zeppelindenkmal kann man noch gut Richtung Osten (Linzer Krankenhaus) sehen. Da wird im April die Sonne schon früh hinkommen, und man kann die ersten wärmenden Strahlen genießen.


> ADFC vs. Team -  uups.


Kein Problem, wir sind fast alle ADFC-Mitglieder, aber halt nicht "der ADFC".


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. Februar 2016)

So,

ich hab mal was erstellt, damit ihr den Termin einplanen könnt:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15853

Text und Strecke sind noch nicht fix und ich werde in den nächsten Wochen ein paar Testrunden machen, die stelle ich dann auch ein.

~Christoph


----------



## sun909 (29. Februar 2016)

Sauber!

Die 3000HM sind ernst gemeint?

grüße!


----------



## Trekki (29. Februar 2016)

die 3000Hm kommen zusammen wenn alle Optionen mitgenommen werden. Für die nicht ausgelasteten. 900Hm wenn alle Abkürzungen genommen werden


----------



## DasLangeElend (11. März 2016)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15883


----------



## DasLangeElend (13. März 2016)

Zur Einstimmung: (heute wärs super gewesen, 6 Wanderer in 5 h..)

-> Bedingt Treckingradtauglich


----------



## Trekki (13. März 2016)

an der Stelle warte ich nicht mit dem Besenwagen


----------



## sibu (14. März 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Zur Einstimmung: (heute wärs super gewesen, 6 Wanderer in 5 h..)
> 
> -> Bedingt Treckingradtauglich
> Anhang anzeigen 472543


Wenn es trocken ist, geht das noch so gerade .


----------



## DasLangeElend (14. März 2016)

Also Hardtail und Furious Fred mit 3,5 bar war grenzwertig, obwohl trocken. Keine Protektoren und alleine... an drei Stellen bin ich gestern abgestiegen, dazu einmal abgeflogen, zweimal hab ich das Rad bergaufgetragen, zweimal geschoben. Mindestens drei Serpentinen waren mir zu eng.
Dafür ist diese Etappe jetzt deutlich interessanter geworden. Und ich hätte noch ein paar Pfade übrig, die ich ausprobieren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. März 2016)

Hört sich gut an!

grüße


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. März 2016)

Morgen jemand dabei auf dem Stück ab Erpeler Ley (Johns Variante probieren), so gegen 15:00?


----------



## route61 (31. März 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Also Hardtail und Furious Fred mit 3,5 bar war grenzwertig, obwohl trocken. Keine Protektoren und alleine... an drei Stellen bin ich gestern abgestiegen, dazu einmal abgeflogen, zweimal hab ich das Rad bergaufgetragen, zweimal geschoben. Mindestens drei Serpentinen waren mir zu eng.
> Dafür ist diese Etappe jetzt deutlich interessanter geworden. Und ich hätte noch ein paar Pfade übrig, die ich ausprobieren könnte.


Dreieinhalb bar ist aber auch viel. Braucht der Fred das?



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Morgen jemand dabei auf dem Stück ab Erpeler Ley (Johns Variante probieren), so gegen 15:00?


Da hab ich noch nicht aus und abends auch einen Termin.


----------



## sibu (1. April 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Morgen jemand dabei auf dem Stück ab Erpeler Ley (Johns Variante probieren), so gegen 15:00?


15 Uhr unterm Kreuz, das passt zwar eher zu Karfreitag, als zum 1. April  -  Wie weit und bis wann willst du heute fahren?


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. April 2016)

naja, um sieben wirds dunkel... aber eigentlich nur so zwei - drei stunden, langsam hin und her.

bin auf jeden Fall gegen 15:00 oben


----------



## sibu (1. April 2016)

Wenn ich um 14:30 von der Arbeit wgekomme (danach sieht es aber im Moment leider nicht aus) reicht es bis 15:00 - also im Zweifelsfalle nicht warten. Gegen 17 Uhr würde ich die Abfahrt zur nächstgelegenen Fähre nehmen.

Am Sonntag habe ich es ausprobiert: Richtig dunkel um Sterne zu suchen ist es erst  um 21 Uhr.


----------



## sibu (1. April 2016)

Ich kam dann erst um vier von der Arbeit weg. Bei dem Wetter eine absolute Verschwendung. Nachdem ich heute morgen auf Wasserstraßen zur Arbeit bin: Die Wege sind noch recht tief, und den Rheinsteig und Rheinhöhenweg bringe ich an manchen Stellen bei der Nässe eher mit Schmierseife in Verbindung. Aber es soll ja besser werden.


----------



## route61 (2. April 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> ... und den Rheinsteig und Rheinhöhenweg bringe ich an manchen Stellen bei der Nässe eher mit Schmierseife in Verbindung. Aber es soll ja besser werden.


Ich würde Dir wärmstens ein Mountainbike mit Stollenreifen ans Herz legen. Fahren kannst Du ja.


----------



## sibu (2. April 2016)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir wärmstens ein Mountainbike mit Stollenreifen ans Herz legen. Fahren kannst Du ja.


Heute wurde mir von den Lutschern auf den letzten 70 km wämstens ein Rennrad mit Straßenslicks ans Herz gelegt - was mache in nun? Zwei Räder? Oder nur zwei Sätze Reifen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (3. April 2016)

Ist doch kein Problem. Past alles bei mir ins Begleitfahrzeug. Bzw. auf den Fahrradträger. Musst nur vorher bescheid sagen damit ich den Träger ans Auto montiere.
Achtung: max. 4 Fahrräder passen dran.


----------



## sibu (3. April 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Problem. Past alles bei mir ins Begleitfahrzeug. Bzw. auf den Fahrradträger. Musst nur vorher bescheid sagen damit ich den Träger ans Auto montiere.
> Achtung: max. 4 Fahrräder passen dran.


Das Problem ist: Isch 'abe nur eine bici!


----------



## Trekki (9. April 2016)

Die SAU2016 läuft 





6.30h: 40min vor dem Sonnenaufgang





7.20h: Die Sonne ist da




7.50h: Frühstück ist drin, Startaufstellung.


----------



## bibi1952 (9. April 2016)

Geiles Wetter habt ihr heute.
Viel Spass weiterhin


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2016)

Mein neid sei euch gewiss...


----------



## Trekki (9. April 2016)

Zwischenbericht
Bisher keine Probleme. Keinen Verloren, keine Panne, nicht verfahren, Wetter top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (9. April 2016)

Sehr gut. Klasse Bilder, der Wettergott ist euch wohlgesonnen. Mein Neid ist euch sicher. Schade dass ich so platt bin, sonst würde ich vielleicht zum U kommen. SA ist ja schon durch.
Gruß Hakan


----------



## sun909 (9. April 2016)

Ein Hoch auf "DEN heiligen Grat"!

Ein wahres Zückerchen hat das Lange Elend da ausgegraben 

Grüße von der Futterstelle, die letzten x HM stehen noch aus...

Grüsse


----------



## Trekki (9. April 2016)

Aus der Sicht des Begleitfahrzeugfahrers noch einige Zeilen.
Da die SAUs (SÄUe? SAUen? sucht Euch selbst ein plural aus) auch mit eigener Kraft gut weiter gekommen sind und da das Wetter einfach toll war habe ich das Auto stehen lassen und bin auch einen Berg mit gefahren.
Treffpunkt an der Fähre Hönningen / Bad Breisig




Den einen Berg über einen Wirtschaftsweg hoch




Zu Fuss und ängstlich wieder runter


----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2016)

*SAU 6
*
Die sechste Auflage der SonnenAufgangsUntergangs Tour stand an. Verantwortlich für die Planung war dieses Mal Christof alias DasLangeElend.
Und um es vorweg zu nehmen: Er hatte grandiose Arbeit geleistet.
Dazu passend sollte es ein Tag, wie dafür gemacht werden: Genialer Sonnenaufgang aus Sicht von der Erpeler Ley:












Gemeinsames Frühstück auf der Selbigen:






Im Bild luckt unsere Guide Christof hervor. Außerdem ganz rechts : John "der Begleitwagen" Bergenholtz 

Das Startbild der Teilnehmer hat John ja bereits im Zwischenbericht gepostet.
Los ging es Richtung Ockenfels um die ersten Trails unter die Räder zu nehmen:






Immer wieder mit schönen Blicken auf einen großen Fluß, welcher allerdings, selbst vom Guide, nicht genauer benannt werden konnte:






Wurzeltrails mal anders:






Zu Beginn der Route überwogen die Flowtrails:






Tomburger am Schloß Arensfels bei Bad Hönningen:






Die erste große Pause auf dem Sportplatz von Rheinbrohl:






Du Pause nutzten einige Teilnehmer um eine Stadionrunde unter 45 Sekunden zu laufen. Leider gab es keine offizielle Zeitnahme, ansonsten hätte der Weltrekord auf 400 Meter sicherlich gewackelt.
Nach dem Eintreffen unseres Begleitfahrzeuges konnten die Vorräte aufgefüllt und Klamotten abgelegt werden. So langsam wurden die Temperaturen Kurzarm tauglich.

Idyllisch verlief die Strecke nun wieder aus dem  großen FlußohneNamen Tal hinaus:






Der unbekannte Trail wieder hinunter vom Berg erhielt die neue Bezeichnung: WildSAU Trail 
Weiter durch unberührte Natur sollten wir für unsere nächste Einkehr ein wenig zu spät gekommen sein:











...ca. 15 Jahre zu spät.

Wieder in der Zivilisation angekommen fühlten sich einige Teilnehmer ein wenig benachteiligt. Nur zwei Biker waren glücklich:






Ich finde den Hype, der um diese großen Laufräder gemacht wird, langsam nicht mehr zu ertragen.
Wir näherten uns weiteren Highlights dieser Runde: Den herrlichen Trails rund um die Ruine Hammerstein:






inc. massiver Wanderhütten:






und engster Serpentinen:






Wieder auf Dingsbumsfluß Niveau folgte eine extrem fiese Rampe wieder hinauf auf zur Ruine Hammerstein. Ein Besuch dieser Aussichtskanzel war natürlich Pflicht:











Im Nachhinein betrachtet war diese Pause auch sehr gut eingeplant. Danach zog der Forstweg nämlich weiter bergan und das weiterehin im zweistelligen Prozentbereich.

Der heilige Grat:





















Ein absolute Traumsektion.
Wieder unten sollte eine ausgiebige Einkehr im Weinhaus Zwick folgen. Allerdings wurde aus der großen Einkehr eine Kleine. Leider gab es nichts zu futtern und so beschlossen wir uns nur für ein schnelles Getränk um danach die Flussseite zu wechseln. 

Hier wartete schon....richtig...unser Begleitfahrzeug. Allerdings war jetzt John so angefixt, dass er das Steuer mit dem Lenker tauschte und uns das letzte Teilstück der Strecke begleitete. 
Vorher war aber noch Nahrungsaufnahme angesagt, also "Avanti Avanti" in den Imbiss in Bad Breisig:






Abschluß der Tour: Kurz in's Brohltal und dann wieder hinauf auf den Berg um dann noch einmal ein paar technische Schmankerl zu genießen:
















War der Sonnenuntergang auf der Erpeler Ley noch drin: Es sollte knapp werden. Immerhin galt es so einige Kilometer am Fluß entlang zurück zu rollen.
Das offizielle Abschlußbild sollte dann auch nicht auf der Erpeler Ley entstehen:
Kurz hinter Linz:






Am Ende fehlten uns trotz Sprint auf das Plateau ca. 5 Minuten bis zum SU.

Trotzdem: Ein Traumtag auf dem Rad

Danke an Christof für's ausarbeiten, an John für das Begleiten und an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## mattin (10. April 2016)

*Teer oder Trail? Was für eine Frage, Christoph!*

Super Tour, danke fürs Mitnehmen, Guiden und die schönen Bilder!





Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund - klingt plump und stimmt.





Erst um Neun wärmt die Sonne am Kaisersberg. Dazwischen Reif & Rhein, Bussard & Blütendach. In den Tallagen zeigen die Buchen schon zartes Grün, mehr als 300 Meter über den Schiffen sind die Bäume noch so kahl wie unsere Köpfe.









Wir sind Mulitsportler: Rundenläufer, Rampenbezwinger, Rassig-Runter-Rocker. Munter dem Rheinhöhenweg folgend hat Christoph das Schönste zusammengestellt.





Ein Traum: Kammwege und Sepentinen im lichten Eichenwald - und weit unten glitzert dieser Fluss.





















Nach AVANTI zum Rheinburgenweg, linksrheinisch.





Statt Finale ein Blick aus dem Zugfenster. Komoot sagt: 70 km und 7 Stunden in Bewegung. Knapp 2000 Meter runtergefahren, aber wer zählt schon sowas? 





Fazit: Von der Erpeler Ley zur Rheinbrohler Ley und zurück, Ley-der schon vorbei!


----------



## heizer1980 (10. April 2016)

Toller Bericht, danke für das virtuelle mitnehmen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2016)

Sauber erlegt die SAU 2016


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. April 2016)

Respekt vor der Sattelzeit


----------



## DasLangeElend (10. April 2016)

Was soll man da noch sagen... *Vielen vielen Dank* an die Truppe!
Es hat einen riesen Spass gemacht, mit euch diese Tour zu fahren. Es hat halt alles gestimmt, Wetter und Mitfahrer. Die Gruppe hat sehr gut zusammengepasst und es haben alle bis zum Ende durchgehalten. Danke nochmal an Trekki und Sibu für das Catering und die Tips zur Routengestaltung. Danke an die Bildreporter, ich hab selbst immer nie den Nerv, Bilder zu machen und freue mich daher um so mehr darüber. Wenn das alles so passt macht eine Tourenplanung um so mehr Spass.
Das Lob gestern hat mich natürlich motiviert, heute gleich wieder eine kleine Wanderung zu machen, aber irgendwie war meine Liebste der Meinung, dass ich heute etwas schlapper zu Fuß unterwegs war. Woher das bloß kam...

Die nächste SAU Tour wird auf jeden Fall kommen und "From Dusk till Dawn" ist ja auch noch ne Idee ;-)

~Christoph


----------



## mattin (10. April 2016)

*Wer misst, misst Mist ...*

Noch ein bisschen Zahlenhuberei und der Beweis für die schnelle Runde durchs Römerwall-Stadion.
Der schöne GPX-Viewer von Bernhard Gaul sagt: 2000er Grenze geknackt! Dass da, gerade bei Höhenmetern viel Rauschen drin ist, geschenkt!





Kartendaten: © OpenStreetMap-Mitwirkende, SRTM |Kartendarstellung: © Komoot.de © OpenTopoMap (CC-BY-SA)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2016)

Sehr schöner Kurzbericht und Bilder, Martin.

Gerade das erste Bild von dem Sonnenaufgang....ein Traum.


P.S.

Mein Highlight beim Auslesen meiner Bilder:
Ich hatte kurz vorher mit meiner Kamera noch Bilder für ebay gemacht und dabei die Qualität auf kleinstmögliche Auflösung gestellt.
Jetzt dürft ihr mal raten mit welcher Auflösung ich jetzt alle Bilder gemacht habe ?


----------



## Trekki (10. April 2016)

Ganz KBU freut sich schon auf die SAU2017


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2016)

Schöne Bilder, tolle Tour, (mit HT) entspanntes Tempo und perfekter Beleitfahrzeug-Service und Strecken, die ich nicht "ums Eck" vermutet hätte...

Klasse! Danke!


----------



## RadTed (11. April 2016)

Super Tour in perfekter Begleitung und unter traumhaften Rahmenbedingungen


----------



## RadTed (11. April 2016)

Habe auch einige Fotos gemacht => Austausch gewünscht??!!!!


----------



## route61 (11. April 2016)

RadTed schrieb:


> Habe auch einige Fotos gemacht => Austausch gewünscht??!!!!


Du darfst Deine Fotos gerne hier reinstellen, aber ohne Vorbedingung und Gegenleistung 
Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2016)

...und auf dem Fährenpic schön zu sehen: der John hat aus Hingabe zur Mission noch die ganze Familienkutsche in Camouflage getaucht!
Mehr geht nicht - Respekt an die den "Fluß-ohne-Namen"-rockende Kombo!


----------



## RadTed (11. April 2016)




----------



## route61 (11. April 2016)

Dazu hätte ich sogar noch bewegte Bilder:

Eine großartige Sache war das, so dass man kaum glauben kann, dass das noch zu toppen geht. Eine wirklich kurzweilige Tour von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang.
Eigentlich hatten wir uns vorgenommen, ganz viele Pausen zu machen aber dann wollten wir doch lieber fahren, weils so schön war. Sogar das Mittagessen musste im Schnellimbiss eingenommen werden, weil wir lieber weiter wollten.
Vielen, vielen Dank an DasLangeElend für diese tolle Tour, die ja nicht nur eine SAU-Tour war sondern auch eine regelrechte Wildsautour. Ganz viele Wege und Wiesen waren rechtsrheinisch von Schwarzkitteln umgepflügt worden. Schlimmer als in der Ville. Der eine Weg auf gesamter Breite von oben bis unten (der erwähnte Wildschweintrail) aber auch steinige Wege.
Dank Trekki mussten wir auch nicht so viel mitschleppen und konnten uns fast ganz auf den Spaß konzentrieren. Sogar Sibu scheute nicht die Mühen, uns morgens auf der Erpeler Ley mit dem Fahrrad zu besuchen, moralische Unterstützung zu leisten und frische Brötchen mitzubringen, sowie abends den Sonnenuntergang zu feiern.
Nicht zu vergessen die netten Mitfahrer, die immer für ein Späßchen zu haben waren und gute Stimmung verbreiteten.

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste SAU-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (26. Januar 2017)

Ich fürchte, man müsste mal langsam wieder anfangen, nachzudenken...
Ob, wann, wo, was, wer, ...


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich Zeit/frei auf der Arbeit hab, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## RadTed (27. Januar 2017)

Unbedingt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2017)

Hätte auch Interesse. Vielleicht halte ich keine 2000hm durch aber Interesse hätte ich trozdem.
Könnte einen Streckenvorschlag machen damit nich alles am Langen hängen bleibt: 
von Blankenheim die  Ahr runter bis zur Mündung und den ein oder anderen Trail/Hubbel mitnehmen.
Anreise mit der Bahn nach Blankenheim aus KBU gut möglich, dann kann man ein paar nette Ahrtrails von Blankenheim über Schuld bis Ahrweiler ansteuern und dann ab Altenahr/Ahrweiler/Sinzig/Bonn den Bahnanschluss nutzen ganz nach belieben.


----------



## sibu (27. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Anreise mit der Bahn nach Blankenheim aus KBU gut möglich, dann kann man ein paar nette Ahrtrails von Blankenheim über Schuld bis Ahrweiler ansteuern und dann ab Altenahr/Ahrweiler/Sinzig/Bonn den Bahnanschluss nutzen ganz nach belieben.


Man schafft es mit der Bahn nicht, von Bonn aus vor dem Sonnenaufgang in Blankenheim zu sein. Am 18. März (Samstag) wäre in Bonn der Sonnenaufgang um 06:41 und -untergang um 18:38. Der erste Zug kommt um 07:32 an. Sogar Euskirchen wäre mit 06:52 zu spät. In Bonn in Richtung Ahr zu starten, und dann zurück zu fahren ist eher möglich. Auf dem Weg käme das Sahrbachtal, Liersbachtal und die Gegend rund um Schuld in Frage. Rückweg dann Richtung Blankenheim oder Mechernich oder Bad Münstereifel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2017)

Das stimmt da hast du recht,es sei denn man fährt mit dem letzten Zug am Vorabend los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (27. Januar 2017)

Entlang der Ahr wäre eine schöne Idee. Im Herbst haben auch Leute schon vorgeschlagen, die schon ausgearbeitete "entlang der Sieg" Tour erneut zu fahren, ohne Verluste.
Ich hatte mal was bildendes im Kopf, Start/Ende an der Landskrone, Nach süden bis nach ca. Ettringen und wieder zurück und auf dem Weg möglichst viele Stationen des Vulkanparks und der Georallys mitzuznehmen. Da gibt es genug Trailmöglichkeiten. Wären aber sicher wieder 70 km oder mehr...


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Januar 2017)

Für 70km den ganze Tag Zeit zu haben hört sich jetzt nicht so schlimm an... Eher die hm die ich dabei befürchte fände sowohl die Ahr als auch Sieg Idee Klasse! Und würde mich bei beidem an der Planung beteiligen wollen.


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2017)

Terminvorschlag:

Sonntag, 26.03. (letzter Tag des Winterpokals)

Glaube, dieses Jahr wäre wieder der Sonntag dran, damit die Samstag arbeitende Bevölkerung auch mit kann. Und wehe, ihr schwächet dann (M.P./T.W.!) 

grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Januar 2017)

Daumen! Sonntag ist gut!


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Januar 2017)

Ich fänd die Idee mit Auflage der Siegtour gut!Sonntag passt auch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2017)

26.03. ist notiert


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2017)

Ich find die Idee von Christof mit der Osteifel ziemlich gut. 
Notfalls könnte man bis Mayen und von dort mit der Bahn zurück.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2017)

Mayen kennen ich auch noch ein zwei schöne Pfädchen.... Da gibt's bestimmt "Synergien"


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. Februar 2017)

OK, um mal weiterzukommen, sind ja nur noch 7,5 Wochen:

Carsten, SAU Tour an der Sieg, wer ist der "Guide"? 
Muss noch irgendwas abgefahren werden? Ein oder zwei Testfahrten bekomme ich noch hin, wenn jemand da Begleitung sucht.

Ich biete dann an, etwas später im Jahr eine Geotour nach Mayen zu machen.
(ganz uneigennützig, weil ich mich dann nicht vor dem Umzug noch um Tourplanung kümmern muss)


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Februar 2017)

SAU-Tour an der Sieg, ich verfolge das mal.... Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2017)

Schade. Ich hätte die Sautour in der Osteifel spannender gefunden. Alleine schon wegen der vielen Aussichten für SA bzw. SU.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2017)

Guide für die Osteifel könnte ich übernehmen...


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2017)

Meine mir ist egal... An der Sieg hätte ich noch eine Recht vordernde Spitzkehren Abfahrt in petto


----------



## DasLangeElend (2. Februar 2017)

Sollen wir irgendwie abstimmen oder so? Nur aufspalten sollten wir uns nicht.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine mir ist egal... An der Sieg hätte ich noch eine Recht vordernde Spitzkehren Abfahrt in petto


Mit Fichten liegend in Form gebracht bei Schladern? Bergauf Königsetappe?!


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2017)

Wenn Uwe Eifel guidet, gerne dort. Ist ja auch noch genug Zeit.

Fände allerdings eine Ausstiegsmöglichkeit schön, um wieder mehr Mitfahrern die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.

Tour an der Sieg ist bei mir in Petto/wäre dann "Reserve".

Grüße

PS: @delphi1507 : welche meinst du? Neugierig... Ri Windeck?


----------



## sibu (2. Februar 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schade. Ich hätte die Sautour in der Osteifel spannender gefunden. Alleine schon wegen der vielen Aussichten für SA bzw. SU.


Schöne Idee, Aussichtstürme wie Perlen an der Schnur: Weiselstein, Schöneberg, Hohe Acht, Booser Maar, Gänsehals, Hochsimmer, Lydiaturm.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Februar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn Uwe Eifel guidet, gerne dort. Ist ja auch noch genug Zeit.
> 
> Fände allerdings eine Ausstiegsmöglichkeit schön, um wieder mehr Mitfahrern die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.
> 
> ...


Wie schaut es denn da  mit Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten aus, oder muss eine individuelle Lösung gefunden werden?


sibu schrieb:


> Schöne Idee, Aussichtstürme wie Perlen an der Schnur: Weiselstein, Schöneberg, Hohe Acht, Booser Maar, Gänsehals, Hochsimmer, Lydiaturm.


----------



## sibu (3. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn da  mit Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten aus, oder muss eine individuelle Lösung gefunden werden?


Von Weiselstein, Schöneberg, Gänsehals und Lydiaturm kann man in Richtung Rhein runterrollen (sind so um die 15 oder 20 km durchs Vinxtbachtal oder Brohltal), von Boos ist der Bahnhof Mayen am nächsten gelegen und von der Hohen Acht über Adenau oder Kesselung zur Ahr (Bahnhof Ahrbrück).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. Februar 2017)

@delphi1507 :also von wegen fordernd sollte man/frau sich vor Augen halten,daß der Ursprungsgedanke von SA bis SU zu fahren gilt.Trails ja bitte,aber letztes Jahr war ich ziemlich platt und da finde ich ein mittleres Niveau ausreichend!


----------



## sibu (3. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mal auf Gpsies von/bis Brohl über die Türme was zusammengeklickt und komme auf über 100 km - das ist doch wohl etwas viel. Am weitesten "draußen" liegt natürlich Boos. Wenn man den Turm weglässt und Start/Ziel nach Niederzissen legt, könnte es passabel werden. Zwischen die Hohe Acht und den Hochsimmer passt dann das Nitztal - da war ich zum letzten Mal vor 30 Jahren zu Fuß. War ganz nett.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Februar 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @delphi1507 :also von wegen fordernd sollte man/frau sich vor Augen halten,daß der Ursprungsgedanke von SA bis SU zu fahren gilt.Trails ja bitte,aber letztes Jahr war ich ziemlich platt und da finde ich ein mittleres Niveau ausreichend!


War ja auch nur eine Idee und kein muss, ist halt eine kurze knackige Spitzkehren Abfahrt, der Weg dort hin ist Recht passabel rauf zu treten.


----------



## sibu (3. Februar 2017)

Da das ganze ja mit Sonnenauf- und untergang zu tun hat, hier mal die Eckdaten für den von @sun909 vorgeschlagenen *26. März 2017* Sonntag (erster Tag der Sommerzeit): Sonnenaufgang: *07:23 Uhr* Sonnenuntergang: *19:51 Uhr*, also gut 12 Stunden Tageslicht.


----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2017)

Shit. Schon Sommerzeit?

Dann vielleicht doch der 19.3.?

Grüße


----------



## route61 (4. Februar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Shit. Schon Sommerzeit?
> 
> Dann vielleicht doch der 19.3.?
> 
> Grüße


Hallo Carsten, ob das jetzt eine Stunde früher oder später stattfindet, dürfte wohl keinen Unterschied machen, außer dass man nicht so früh aufstehen muss, wenn mans in die Sommerzeit legt. Der Unterschied in der Tageslänge ist zwischen diesen beiden Tagen gering.

Nun, da sich herauskristallisiert, dass es wohl die Voreifel wird, habe ich nichts dagegen, auch wenn die DIBM IG (Bonn) sich intern mehrheitlich für Sieg ausgesprochen hat.

100 km sollten m.E. kein Problem sein. Irgendwie müssen wir ja auch fahren und nicht nur Pause machen. Wenn wir die Pausen geschickt legen, sollte die Erholung auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Dann können ja die Tanks wieder aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2017)

route61 schrieb:


> 100 km sollten m.E. kein Problem sein. Irgendwie müssen wir ja auch fahren und nicht nur Pause machen.



Das was die ganze Geschichte anstrengend machen wird werden die hm sein... nicht die km als solches... 
Hab letztes Jahr ne Tour mit 11h Sattelzeit gehabt, und einigen km mehr, allerdings in der Ebene, dafür mit pasagenweise ordentlich Wind aus der falschen Richtung...


----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2017)

route61 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten, ob das jetzt eine Stunde früher oder später stattfindet, dürfte wohl keinen Unterschied machen, außer dass man nicht so früh aufstehen muss, wenn mans in die Sommerzeit legt. Der Unterschied in der Tageslänge ist zwischen diesen beiden Tagen gering.
> 
> Nun, da sich herauskristallisiert, dass es wohl die Voreifel wird, habe ich nichts dagegen, auch wenn die DIBM IG (Bonn) sich intern mehrheitlich für Sieg ausgesprochen hat.
> 
> 100 km sollten m.E. kein Problem sein. Irgendwie müssen wir ja auch fahren und nicht nur Pause machen. Wenn wir die Pausen geschickt legen, sollte die Erholung auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Dann können ja die Tanks wieder aufgefüllt werden.



Geht mir nicht um die längere Zeit, die es hell ist, sondern dass wir auf einen Sonntag Abend schlicht zu spät werden. 19.30 SU, zum Auto und einladen und Ri Heimat heißt erst 2200 Uhr geduscht...

Da das Gros Montag früh raus muss und der Tag meist echt anstrengend ist, ist das für meinen Geschmack zu spät.

100km kann je nach Untergrund und Wetter sehr sportlich sein, der ursprüngliche Sinn der SAU lag im lange fahren, nicht im bis zum Umkippen oder nur für Superfitte 

Bzgl Tourwahl: 
*Hier* sollte sich jeder äußern bzgl Tour"Wunsch" etc. 

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2017)

Vorschlag zur Güte: Auf den Samstag legen, dann kann es lang werden, jeder kann ausschlafen, auch die die einen Tag Urlaub nehmen müssen.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vorschlag zur Güte: Auf den Samstag legen, dann kann es lang werden, jeder kann ausschlafen, auch die die einen Tag Urlaub nehmen müssen.


Und einige sind dann Mal wieder die gekniffenen da sie samstags arbeiten müssen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte auch lieber ne Ballertour, aber man muss halt nehmen, was man kriegt...


----------



## Dart (4. Februar 2017)

Aus nicht ganz uneigennützingen Gründen würde ich eine Tour an der Sieg bevorzugen


----------



## Trekki (4. Februar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vorschlag zur Güte: Auf den Samstag legen, dann kann es lang werden, jeder kann ausschlafen, auch die die einen Tag Urlaub nehmen müssen.


Sonntag ist gesetzt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Februar 2017)

Hmm, müsste vorab das Datum klären, um dabei sein zu können: Wird es denn der 19.3. oder der 26.3. (Beginn Sommerzeit)?


----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2017)

Schlage einen Doodle vor, Mehrheit entscheidet...

http://doodle.com/poll/bf3npvckzrc3rtgb

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2017)

Hi Carsten - feinstens gemanaged wie gewohnt! - kann man bisschen noch den Schnorchel offenhalten für Pupils die
bis 5 vor 12 nitt wissen ob 'se können? Wir würden mit Sicherheit gerne anne Pflegestation - reusper - Verpflegung Mann und Frouw
stehen um einem dieser herrlichen KBU-Premium-Preziosen Mann und Maus zu stehen....Barbara's Einwand total richtig;
Fullface und Mach-mich-lucky-Riders gehören nitt innet Sau-mich-ein-Profil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Barbara's Einwand total richtig;
> Fullface und Mach-mich-lucky-Riders gehören nitt innet Sau-mich-ein-Profil


Genau diese Frau hat mich heute in der Scheune aufgefordert mein Gesicht sauber zu machen. Im Spiegel habe ich dann das Problem erkannt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2017)

Dabei bist du doch der Mann mit den 2(!) Gesichtern. Schnell vornweg und noch schneller zurück...gucken, was der Rest so treibt.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2017)

Gecko? Gesicht extrem Cäsarisch kontrovers Offroad?! Bin ich mir fast sicher, da gibbet keine Schnecke
mehr inne Hofscheune wegen Angst vorm TT-Talliban!


----------



## sun909 (7. Februar 2017)

Keine weiteren Interessenten mehr? 

Aktuell läuft es auf den 19.03. dann wohl raus. 

Lassen wir den Doodle mal bis Sonntag laufen, dann sollte es eigentlich jeder mal mitbekommen haben?

grüße


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2017)

Carsten, iss doch so optimelli! (..der Melli großgeschrieben noch Genesung!) Manche Beruflers vom Bäcker
bis zum hintersten Ende aller Berufsgruppen können ja nur auf Augenhöhe entscheiden - mer als Doodle geht
nitt! Wäre eine große Freude ein buntes Trifolium auf ein Pic zu bekommen auf der High-Noon-Etappe -
vielleicht kann mers datt mal in den Focus (Ouch, Radmarke, Werbefürst: X) Fokus fassen um um des Mittagszeit
mal eine gewisse Horde auf ein Pic zu bannen - sind ja keine Laufkundschaft im KBU watt Forenzuträglichkeit
angeht einmal quer durchet Gemüse!


----------



## Trekki (10. Februar 2017)

aktuell sagt Doodle 9:5 für den 19.3.


----------



## sun909 (12. Februar 2017)

So, die Herren, derentwegen wir auf Sonntag legen wollten, haben keinen Bock (T.W.) oder kein frei (M.P.)... 

Großartig. Doodle sagt jetzt 19.03.16. Fertig.

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Februar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, die Herren, derentwegen wir auf Sonntag legen wollten, haben keinen Bock (T.W.) oder kein frei (M.P.)...
> 
> Großartig. Doodle sagt jetzt 19.03.16. Fertig.
> 
> Grüße


Huhu hallo bin auch noch ein nur Sonntag Fahrer... [emoji13]


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2017)

Erste Ankündigung:

Das Datum der SAU 2017 hat sich jetzt doch geändert:

Start: 26.3.

Startort: Parkplatz am Restaurant Waldfrieden am Laacher See. (Wassenach)

Grobe Tourdaten:

80 km
1800 Höhenmeter

Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten sind gegeben. 

Genauere Daten und die Ausschreibung folgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (16. Februar 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Erste Ankündigung:
> 
> Das Datum der SAU 2017 hat sich jetzt doch geändert:
> 
> ...



Ich möchte die Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten nutzen


----------



## Dart (16. Februar 2017)

Hm, das bedeutet für mich / uns eine Anfahrt von einer Stunde, das muss ich mir dann noch überlegen...


----------



## sibu (16. Februar 2017)

Erster Zug in Brohl: 07:06, Sonnenaufgang 07:23. Das wird nur mit Rad oder Auto rechtzeitig bis Wassenach funktionieren.


----------



## flechte (16. Februar 2017)

hmm, dann war ja die doodle-Umfrage für die Katz...
Aber mir soll es recht sein, am 26ten hätte ich wohl Zeit


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> hmm, dann war ja die doodle-Umfrage für die Katz...
> Aber mir soll es recht sein, am 26ten hätte ich wohl Zeit



Hast dich doch gar nicht eingetragen?


----------



## flechte (16. Februar 2017)

Genau, da ich am 19ten keine Zeit hab und die Abstimmung klar für ihn sprach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Datum der SAU 2017 hat sich jetzt doch geändert:
> 
> Start: 26.3.



Dann bin ich leider auch definitiv raus, der einzigste Sonntag im Jahr wo ich Job bedingt nicht kann. Wo ist der kotzsmilie?
Mal schauen ob ich mich dann am 19 alleine aufraffen kann...


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> hmm, dann war ja die doodle-Umfrage für die Katz...
> Aber mir soll es recht sein, am 26ten hätte ich wohl Zeit


Ja stimmt... Und ich hatte mich schon drauf gefreut...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2017)

Miss Teriös...


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> Genau, da ich am 19ten keine Zeit hab und die Abstimmung klar für ihn sprach.



Praktisch, wenn man eine Tour planen und die Zahl der Interessenten im Überblick behalten möchte...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2017)

Da muss ich dir beiflechten...


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2017)

Dart schrieb:


> Hm, das bedeutet für mich / uns eine Anfahrt von einer Stunde, das muss ich mir dann noch überlegen...



Dafür ist der Start ja eine Stunde später.

P.S. Für uns heißt das auch fast eine Stunde Anfahrt.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2017)

Der Termin steht im LMB

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16357


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2017)

Dachte, es sollte nicht ins LMB?

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Februar 2017)

Puh, mit der Stunde Anfahrt oben 'drauf wird es nun eng; evtl. werden ich dann später hinzukommen (müssen) ...


----------



## flechte (16. Februar 2017)

Sun, kann ich echt nicht erkennen das hier jemand ne Übersicht behalten möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> Sun, kann ich echt nicht erkennen das hier jemand ne Übersicht behalten möchte



Die Ansicht hast du exklusive.

Mal zum Bleistft: 
>>Frühstücksplanung bzgl evt privater Angebote
>>Mittagseinkehr Reservierung Ungefähre Gruppengrösse
>>Zeitplanung Tour...
Aber egal, jeder Mitfahrer mit tauglichem MTB ist willkommen 

Grüsse


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2017)

Carsten, kann ich für unter der Woche mal deine Nerven haben?!
Wenn's mit dem Dabeisein nitt klappt freu ich mich jetzt schon wie Hulle auf die Bilder;
die SAU-Tour iss 'ne Bank!


----------



## sun909 (17. Februar 2017)

Ne ne, Pete, da musst du jetzt schon selber mitfahren nach all den Jahren 

grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2017)

Komm Pete ... ich mach zwischendrin auch schlapp dann flüchten wir gemeinsam


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2017)

Ich denk, dass ich mit dem WOMO schon am Samstag anreise. Anja wird nicht dabei sein, da sie am Samstag Abi-Treffen hat.


----------



## sun909 (17. Februar 2017)

Das ging flott, isse voll...


----------



## Trekki (17. Februar 2017)

sun909 will damit aussagen: max. TN Zahl ist erreicht. Der Rest geht auf die Warteliste


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2017)

DER muss einfach unter de Menschheit! Durch Hinterkanäle wurde mir eine Schlüsselstelle der SAU-Tour zugespielt;
dieses Jahr macht' se ihrem Namen doppeldeutisch Ehre!
...den ONZA Honeybagger wir empfehlen tuen....


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2017)

Sehr geil, wir liegen gerade unter dem Tisch vor Lachen 

Vor allem die Bauchklatscher sind grandios 

Grüße aus Schweinfurt!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (19. Februar 2017)

Yes!!!! Da werden aus großen wieder kleine Jungs. So muss das sein!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2017)

...Untertitel lautetete glaub ich "after the snow had gone"! Sind schon ganze Kerle, die Brexitianer - bei uns wird schon gefimmscht
wenn sich Flöckchen auch nur zeigen! ...waidlich formidable Sauerei!


----------



## Dart (19. Februar 2017)

Sehr geil, aber fahren können se


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2017)

..."und" - Jörg - "und"!


----------



## Trekki (19. Februar 2017)

Mit so etwas einfachen wie einsauen werden wir uns nicht abgeben. Das kann jeder und lässt sich bei der SAU auch gar nicht vermeiden.




In 2017 wird vom Vulkan geblubbertes Wasser präsentiert!


----------



## sibu (20. Februar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mit so etwas einfachen wie einsauen werden wir uns nicht abgeben. Das kann jeder und lässt sich bei der SAU auch gar nicht vermeiden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Trekki,
Solltest du auf einer weiteren Vor-Tour noch etwas Zeit haben, es gibt noch andere Blubber- und auch Probierstellen: Am Tönissteiner Sprudel im Pönterbachtal springt die Quelle dauernd in die Höhe, allerdings hinter Glas. Es gab (gibt?) dort auch eine Zapfstelle, und beides umsonst. Angesichts der sonst üblichen Preise von 1 € je springendem Meter (Geysire in Wallenborn und Namedy) ein richtiges Schnäppchen: Am Brunnengelände statt ins Brohtal wieder runter zu fahren auf der Südseite des Geländes etwas ins Pönterbachtal hinein fahren. Nach 200 m in einer Rechtskurve ist die Sprudel-Quelle.Auf dem Rückweg kann man Hang entlang des Brohltals bleiben, die Abfahrt zum Gasthaus Jägerheim ist ein steiler Trail (Teil vom Keller Traumpfad).

Im Gelände des alten Sanatoriums Bad Tönisstein (jetzt Seniorenheim) ist in der Nähe zur Straße das alte Brunnengebäude aus dem 18. Jahrhundert schön restauriert und die Quelle noch aktiv. Stark eisenhaltig und nichts für unterwegs in die Flasche.

Die dritte Quelle ist am oberen Ortseingang von Nickenich an der L116 vom Laacher See her kommend. Das wäre wohl auch die einzige von den dreien, die sich sinnvoll in die SAU-Tour einbinden ließe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (20. Februar 2017)

Die Nickenich Quelle wäre in der Tat interessant, diese Ortsdurchfahrt ist sonst recht langweilig. Mal schauen, ob dies noch rein passt. Die Blubberstellen am See sind aber wirklich interessant.

Je nach Wetter kann ich den SAU Mitfahrern schon jetzt anraten das Rad nach der Tour zügig zu putzen. Die Osteifel-Matsche kommt Zement recht nahe.


----------



## sibu (20. Februar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Je nach Wetter kann ich den SAU Mitfahrern schon jetzt anraten das Rad nach der Tour zügig zu putzen. Die Osteifel-Matsche kommt Zement recht nahe.


Kein Wunder: Der Trass dort ist ein Bestandteil von Zement und bindet sogar unter Wasser ab. Aber zur SAU-Tour ist doch traditionell Sonnenschein, zumindest zum Auf- und Untergang.


----------



## sibu (20. Februar 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Kein Wunder: Der Trass dort ist ein Bestandteil von speziellen Zement, der sogar unter Wasser abbindet. Aber zur SAU-Tour ist doch traditionell Sonnenschein, zumindest zum Auf- und Untergang.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2017)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, woher der Begriff "Trassen"führung kommt ... oder?


----------



## sibu (20. Februar 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich, woher der Begriff "Trassen"führung kommt ... oder?


 Ja, aus den zementierten Spurrillen


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2017)

Die erste Explorerrunde war schon sehr nett.

Und für den Hubert ist auch schon was dabei:


----------



## sibu (21. Februar 2017)

Burg Wernerseck?


----------



## Trekki (21. Februar 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Burg Wernerseck


Ja, hier: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.3724&mlon=7.3779#map=15/50.3724/7.3779


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2017)

Uuuui da kann ich ja noch Punkten


----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2017)

Für alle SAUis gibt es im LMB Neuigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2017)

Ich glaube, wenn das Wetter passt, wird die SAU dieses Jahr mal wieder ziemlich gut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2017)

Und ich glaube ich käufe dem hartschwanz auch noch ne variostütze und probiere das auch mal 
@Handlampe schon mal ein Danke für so viel Engagement


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. März 2017)

Bei ner Sau Tour ist das immer die Qual der Wahl.... HT kostet weniger Kraft, Fully bringt weniger Rücken... Ich werd aber wieder auf HT gehen.


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2017)

HT+Forca=rockt


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2017)

Forca Italia? Der Herr, da oben, schaut eher passiv aus, er hat es aber bestimmt überlebt.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2017)

Sun909 fährst du mit deinem neuen Rad? [emoji41]


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Forca Italia? Der Herr, da oben, schaut eher passiv aus, er hat es aber bestimmt überlebt.



Passiv? Ich geb dir gleich passiv, das ist feinste Aktivposition 

Sven: ne, das ist mein normales HT...

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Passiv? Ich geb dir gleich passiv, das ist feinste Aktivposition


Ahso, ich erkenne schon, der linke Arm _gestreckt_ das ist zum Gegendruck im _Steilhang_, damit das Vorderrad im _Gatsch_ nicht wegrutscht.


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Forca Italia? Der Herr, da oben, schaut eher passiv aus, er hat es aber bestimmt überlebt.



Ich bestätige hiermit als Live-Beobachter, das der Herr da oben sämtliche Schlüsselstellen dieses Trails sehr aktiv und fahrender Weise gemeistert hat, welche ich den wenigsten Kommentartoren hier zutraue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2017)

bleib mal locker  auf die Fressalien gelegt, hat sich schon mancher Mufti


----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sven: ne, das ist mein normales HT...
> 
> Grüße



Ich meinte auch die Sau ob du die mit neuem radel fährst... Wie du siehst meine Spione sind überall... [emoji41]


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> @Handlampe schon mal ein Danke für so viel Engagement



Danke Hubert. 
Und zur Radwahl:
Ich würde dir trotzdem den Frosch empfehlen. Macht schon mehr Spaß mit dem Fully.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bestätige hiermit als Live-Beobachter, das der Herr da oben sämtliche Schlüsselstellen dieses Trails sehr aktiv und fahrender Weise gemeistert hat, welche ich den wenigsten Kommentartoren hier zutraue.


Die Runde heute wäre was für dich gewesen... Einsaugarantie...


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Runde heute wäre was für dich gewesen... Einsaugarantie...



Nee, lass ma Sven. Wir hatten gestern extremes Glück. Erst als wir verpackt im Auto saßen, öffnete der Himmel die Schleusen. Carsten meinte nur irgendwann auf der Heimfahrt: Zum Glück sind wir heute gefahren...morgen...auf frisch aufgeschlammten Wegen...neenee


----------



## sun909 (7. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch die Sau ob du die mit neuem radel fährst... Wie du siehst meine Spione sind überall... [emoji41]



Hm, irgendwer verbreitet, ich führe jetzt eMTB???

Ich gebe Ihnen mein Ehrenwort, dass dem nicht so ist  

Zum Rad empfehle ich HT+Variostütze oder leichtes Fully. Sonst ist es eine Fahrspass-Verschwendung...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (8. März 2017)

So schnell krieg ich kein leichtes Fully


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2017)

Dafür hat's nach der Tour einen "leichten Jörch"! Ich trumpe getzt, der Pete


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2017)

Dart schrieb:


> So schnell krieg ich kein leichtes Fully



Dann bleibt nur Tuning am Mann???


----------



## Dart (8. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2017)

Ich probiers wohl mal mim 29er HT, hab ja Nobby Nic drauf


----------



## Redfraggle (9. März 2017)

Ich werde mit dem Capra fahren,da ich ne Materialfahrerin bin und doch einige technische Passagen dabei sind!


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich werde mit dem Capra fahren,da ich ne Materialfahrerin bin und doch einige technische Passagen dabei sind!



uih,
das gibt Extra-Punkte für das dicke Bike 

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (9. März 2017)

Vielleicht nehm ich doch das HT.Ich bin noch nicht 100%ig entschlossen!


----------



## sibu (10. März 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehm ich doch das HT.Ich bin noch nicht 100%ig entschlossen!


Das Problem der Radwahl hätte ich auch gerne ... 
Andere Frage: Falls es mich nach der Abi-Feier vom SAU-Vorabend aus dem Bett treibt, wäre eine kleine Runde bis zum Frühstück nach Nickenich möglich. Wie sieht es dort mit den Plätzen aus?


----------



## Trekki (10. März 2017)

Ist leider voll, keine Plätze mehr frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. März 2017)

Die letzte SAU Explorerrunde ist gefahren:
Ich würde sagen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann wird das eine feine Sache:

Die Osteifel entpuppt sich als sehr abwechslungsreich:

Northshore für Einsteiger:






Fiese Rampen:





Dafür aber viel Landschaft und viel Spaß:


----------



## Redfraggle (16. März 2017)

Jedenfalls war es gut,den Termin zu verschieben.Das Wochenende soll ja richtig eklig werden :-(


----------



## KervyN (18. März 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Leute die mitfahren: Wieviel sitzt Ihr im Sattel? Wenn Ich mir vorstelle 8 - 12 std im Sattel zu sitzen bekomme ich schon bei dem Gedanken schmerzen. 80km, 1800hm klingt jetzt erstmal machbar (mit meiner Kondition zwar nur sehr schwer), vor allem wenn man das als Tagestour sieht und nicht versucht das in 5 std runter zu radeln, aber Ich stelle mit das sehr schmerzlich am hintern vor. Drei Stunden finde ich schon krass, wobei ich ohne Polster fahre.


----------



## Trekki (18. März 2017)

Ich fahre ca. 10.000km im Jahr. Davon ca. 30% Waldwegen und Trails. Den Rest auf Asphalt. Ist schon ein Hobby mit hohen Zeitbedarf.

10h im Sattel an einem Tag merke ich auch im Hintern. Der Appetitt ist in den Tagen nach einer langen Tour schon heftig. D.h. Buffet beim Chinesen ist dann am besten geeignet um satt zu werden.

Ich fahre lange Touren immer mit Sportkleidung. Also Funktionswäsche, Polster, eng angliegend, keine Baumwolle usw. Wird von manchen nicht so gerne gesehen weil es nicht gut aussehen soll, dies ist mir aber egal. Es ist sehr bequem und der Schweiss ist schnell weg.


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Leute die mitfahren: Wieviel sitzt Ihr im Sattel? Wenn Ich mir vorstelle 8 - 12 std im Sattel zu sitzen bekomme ich schon bei dem Gedanken schmerzen. 80km, 1800hm klingt jetzt erstmal machbar (mit meiner Kondition zwar nur sehr schwer), vor allem wenn man das als Tagestour sieht und nicht versucht das in 5 std runter zu radeln, aber Ich stelle mit das sehr schmerzlich am hintern vor. Drei Stunden finde ich schon krass, wobei ich ohne Polster fahre.



Ohne Polster und ohne tauglichen Sattel mag ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen 

Trekki ist sicherlich das obere Ende der Leistung, dem Gros der Truppe tun 1800/80 auch schon weh. Ohne Durchfahren im Winter mit regelmäßig ü1000HM auch kaum machbar.

Aber immer ein schönes Ziel fürs Frühjahr die SAU!

Grüße


----------



## KervyN (18. März 2017)

Wow. Ich versuche dieses Jahr die 1000km zu knacken. Respekt 

Eng anliegende ist nicht so meins. Ich schäme mich wegen den Fettpolstern  Aber was mit Polster am Hintern lohnt sich vielleicht. Baumwolle ist bei mir nur die Unterhose. Der Rest ist meinst was flatterndes künstliches. Im Winter gerne mit Merinoanteil. Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal was Geld in Wäsche stecken.


----------



## Trekki (18. März 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Baumwolle ist bei mir nur die Unterhose


Dies ist ein Fehler ....  Unterwäsche wird überbewertet.

sun909 hat das Stichwort Sattel genannt. Sehr wichtig.


 
Du musst auf den Knochen sitzen und nicht auf den Muskeln oder Fettpolstern. Sonst gibt es tatsächlich sehr schnell schmerzen.
Welcher Satten zu DEINEN Knochen passt, musst Du selbst herausfinden. Ich komme sehr gut mit dem Typ aus dem Foto klar. Der Sattel, der vom Hersteller montiert war, habe ich nach der ersten Tour entfernt. Mit dem kam ich nicht klar.

Wegen Fettpolstern musst Du Dich zumindest im KBU Raum nicht schämen. Wir fahren um Spass zu haben und nicht um zu posen. Die Polster stören nicht beim Spass. Evt. sind sie einfach nur lästig wenn die ersten 1000Hm durch sind.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wegen Fettpolstern musst Du Dich zumindest im KBU Raum nicht schämen. Wir fahren um Spass zu haben und nicht um zu posen. Die Polster stören nicht beim Spass. Evt. sind sie einfach nur lästig wenn die ersten 1000Hm durch sind



 dem kann ich nur als "Fettpolsterbesitzer" zustimmen 
Wobei wenn man halbwegs ambitioniert fahren möchte ( egal ob schnell, langsam, viele hm, viele Trails o.ä. ) Ist das Geld in eine halbwegs vernünftige Bikehose + Sattel schon gut angelegt. Muss man mal bei Bikehändlern fragen, manche geben einem einen Sattel zum testen mit damit man nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen muss, hab ich auch so gemacht. Man kann dann den Sattel gleich kaufen oder man testet einen anderen

Klamottentechnisch muss es ja nicht direkt High End sein, für den Anfang tuts auch ne Eierkneifer vom Aldi und ne Shorts drüber sofern einem das eng anliegende nicht gefällt.Ich fahr 99,9% so,mir gefällts so besser, aber hey...jede Jeck ös anders wa ! Soll jeder fahren wie er mag, uns kam auch mal einer ganz ohne Hose entgegen ... wedel wedel wedel ... wems gefällt 

PS: einen Vorteil hat ne eng anliegen Spandex ganz klar: wenn man hinter den Sattel geht ( bei steileren Stücken weil man keine absenkbare Stütze hat z.B. ) bleibt man beim Aufsitzen mit ner schlabberhose leicht am Sattel hängen,mit ner Spandex passiert das nicht ! Drum hab ich extra für die SAU keine Kosten & Mühen gescheut und mir (bzw.meiner Frau  ) eine Variostütze gegönnt.


----------



## KervyN (18. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Soll jeder fahren wie er mag, uns kam auch mal einer ganz ohne Hose entgegen ... wedel wedel wedel ... wems gefällt



Ich lache immer noch :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. März 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Ich lache immer noch :-D


Da Du ja eine (weitere) MTB-Überhose bereits hast, könntest Du eine Innenhose mit Polster nehmen; ich fahre eine von ODLO, bislang sehr zufrieden & haltbar (die Hose, ich weniger ...)


----------



## sibu (18. März 2017)

Ich kann @Trekki nur zustimmen: Gutes Polster und guter Sattel (ich habe einen Ledersattel) und dann kann es losgehen. Das letzter 600er Brevet, das ich gefahren bin, war Brutto 39 Stunden (Fahrzeit: 36 Stunden). 
@schraeg Es gab mal die Seite nacktradeln.de, da ist aber nur noch der Platzhalter. 
Genug off-Topic, bzw. eine kurze Info noch mal für Trekki:
Das heutige Brevet habe ich nach 75 km luft- und lustlos abgebrochen. Die Handschuhe konnte ich auswringen und zwischen den Fingern bildeten sich langsam Schwimmhäute. Auch wenn ich für die kleine Tour morgen fit wäre, sind mir die Wege zu nass. Es war eine gute Idee, die SAU-Tour nicht morgen zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2017)

Kumma .... hab dem Trekkingrad von meiner Frau die Woche "SAUfertig" gemacht !
Neue Kette, neuen Vorderhuf, paar Liter Milch nachgekippt und son Bürosessel montiert damit ich mir die Schlabberhose nicht zerfetze 
Jetzt putz ich die ganze Woche extra für Euch die Platte damit et Sönnschja schingt ...dann komm ich zwar kein Berg mehr hoch aber wenigstens scheint dann die Sonne


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2017)

Putz mal lieber das Rädchen, dann hast du direkt ein kg weniger am Berg zu schleppen, hehe


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2017)

Bis jetzt würde ich sagen: Alles richtig gemacht. Wetteraussichten für den 26. sehen deutlich besser aus, als sie am 19. waren.


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2017)

Wetter für Nickenich echt grausig...

Sonnig, 8 Sonnenstunden, 16°C, pfui deibel, und das im WINTERpokal 

Hoffe, alle gesund und munter, Rad geputzt, Haribo gepackt (John?!)...

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2017)

Und denkt bitte alle dran:

Am Sonntag wird die Zeit umgestellt. 

Wenn ihr nicht dran denkt, dann seit ihr eine Stunde zu spät am Startort.


P.S.
 Ich werde wohl auch am Startort sein, allerdings ohne Fahrrad. 
Habe mir am Mittwoch beim Basketball das Auge verletzt. 
Wer mich kennt: Das rechte Auge hatte bei mir ja nur einen Zweck: Da zu sein. Das mit dem sehen hatte es ja schon länger eingestellt.
Aber jetzt hat es endlich wieder einen zweiten Zweck gefunden: Weh zu tun.
Die Augenärztin hat mir vom Bken in den nächsten Tagen dringend abgeraten, wegen Infektionsgefahr.

Wat en schei$$...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2017)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## surftigresa (24. März 2017)

Oh nein, wie doof!!!! Gute Besserung und halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2017)

Mönsch  Uwe .... scheizsn sowas ... Auge doof .... Dennoch gute Besserung.
Da hätten wir es fast nach Jahrhunderten nochmal geschafft zusammen zu  beikn.


----------



## route61 (24. März 2017)

Mann oh mann ...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2017)

Die Mitfahrer bitte einmal in den Termin bzgl. Infos schauen, danke!

grüße und bis morgen früh (Sommerzeit!)


----------



## Sechser (25. März 2017)

Was für ein Wetter!!!
Wünsche allen SÄUen morgen viel Spaß!

Uwe: Schöne Scheiße – Gute Besserung!
(Als lebenslanges Mitglied der Blindfisch-Fraktion mit häufigeren Aua-Auge-Vorfällen leide ich aus der Ferne mit.)


----------



## mattin (25. März 2017)

*SAU 2017*
Habe SAU 2016 sehr genossen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sau-tour.689951/page-6#post-13723942) & beneide euch. Die Gegend ist super, war das mal vor vier Jahren (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1372557). Wünsche euch einen tollen Tag & Uwe schnelle Besserung! Liebe Grüße Martin


----------



## Trekki (25. März 2017)

Danke Martin.

Ich freu mich auch schon auf morgen.

Bei mir mir ist fast alles vorbereitet. Nur noch einige Brote schmieren und zusammen mit all diesem Zeug in den Rucksack stopfen.



 

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. März 2017)

Euch viel Spass!
Ergebnis loser Steine in der Landung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fliegende Steine sind scheiße...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2017)

Müsste mal rasiert werden 

So da sitze ich frisch geduscht und lasse mir das Abendbrot schmecken während andere "Säue" noch auf nem Hubbel der Osteifel hocken und den Sonnenuntergang herbei sehnen 

Letzlich belibt noch eines zu sagen:

-Chapeau für ein grandiosen Tag auf dem Bike ! 
-Uwe & Co: super Tour hast du / habt ihr da ausgearbeitet 
-Barbara, John, Carsten & Christoph: habt ihr super organisiert mit den Gruppenaufteilungen; Varianten und Ansagen 
-Frühstückslocation & Frühstück   
-Mittagspause   
-Wetter   
-Osteifel   

Hab's sogar fast noch geschafft ... aber gerade als ich die Türe reinkam fielen der "ältesten" die Augen zu, der kleine Terrorist war auch schon am schlafen   

Danke an all die anderen Säue für einen tollen Tag   


EDIT: Hier die Bilder von mir: https://goo.gl/photos/zFhmLGKda4Mo15LW9


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2017)

10 Voll-Säue* sind genau zum Sonnenuntergang am Lydia Turm angekommen.

Zusätzlich zu schraegs Aufzählung ist noch erwähnenswert
- 3 Pannen, einer davon Voll-Panne**
- keine Verletzten, nur schmutzige Kleidung
- nur unwesentliche Verfahrer
- keine Mitfahrer verloren
- 100% nette Mitfahrer

So macht das Guiding und die Vorbereitung spass


* sind die volle Zeit gefahren
** Rad voll unfahrbar


----------



## Konfuzius (26. März 2017)

Ich sach auch schon mal danke an Orga-Team und Mitfahrer für dieses geile Event! 
Für mehr reichts grad nicht 
Fotos folgen...


----------



## Dart (27. März 2017)

Jo, der Lobgesang kann nicht laut genug ausfallen!!!!

Eine rundum super Veranstaltung mit perfekter Vorbereitung und Durchführung. War ja bei den Organisatoren und Mitfahrern auch nicht anders zu erwarten .

Also vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen
eine nicht Voll-SAU


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. März 2017)

-- WildSAU (John Variante)
8:25 in Bewegung, 87,5 km und 1967 hm

-- KleinesSchweinchen (Christoph Variante) 
6:59 in Bewegung, 72,5 km und 1550 hm

Leute, es hat super Spass gemacht mit euch! Top Wetter, nette Landschaft, homogene und entspannte Mitfahrer, die auch nicht meutern, wenn man mitten in einer Tour die eigene Verfahrenstechnik verfeinert. Obwohl es super Sonntagswetter war zu 99% nette Wanderer, mit denen man sich schon fast streiten musste, wer denn jetzt Platzmachen DARF!

Dazu perfektes Timing, 15 min vor Sonnenuntergang waren wir wieder am Ziel.

DANKE!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2017)

Hab auch noch einen kleinen Bericht zum besten gegeben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-113#post-14445348


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2017)

*Nette Trails in der Osteifel:*





oder:

SAUerei im Vulkanpark

Die Aufgabe wurde schon oft beschrieben:
Das komplette Tageslicht, in diesem Fall 12,41 Stunden, nutzen um ganz viel neue Gegend zu erfahren. Dieses Tageslicht wird normalerweise zu 100% durch einen Sonnenaufgang eingeleitet  bzw. einen Sonnenuntergang abgeschlossen.
Beobachtet werden konnte der Erstere von der Heimschule am Laacher See:






Zugegebener Weise ist der letzte Unterricht hier schon ein Weilchen her. Aber eine schöne Aussicht auf den wolkenlosen Himmel bot dieses Gebäude allemal:





Da ich ja leider durch eine Verletzung zum Fahrer des Begleitfahrzeuges verdammt war, gibt es von mir jetzt nur ein paar wenige Bilder von den Treffpunkten meinerseits mit den SÄUEN:





Hier unterwegs überhalb der Nette






Christof im Trail, nachdem er die Krabbelgruppe vorher den Berg hochgescheucht hatte.





Wolfgang mit Helium im Hinterreifen






Carsten mit Fallschirm in einer Stolperstelle






Oli in der selben Stelle, nachdem er vorher 4 Matrjoschka Biker ausgepackt hat.







Ralf hat die Hosen voll (Reifengummi)






John auch mit Fallschirm. Die gab es wohl im Dutzend billiger.







Peter pumpt die Backen auf, damit die Zähne im Falle eines Sturzes geschützt sind.







Lebensmüde Biker auf dem Kraterrand des Bellerberges. Das Ding ist in erdgeschichtlichen Zeitdimensionen gerechnet quasi vor 5 Minuten in die Luft geflogen.






Angela schaut sich mal an, wie man die Stelle runter fahren könnte. Bertram schaut nicht, sondern fährt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2017)

Wie immer super Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. März 2017)

Ein Traum... Neid....


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2017)

Tja,
was will man noch sagen?

Die *SCHLECHTE* Nachricht zuerst...

Jeder, der NICHT dabei war, darf sich eine Runde ärgern, ihr habt wie in den Vorjahren was verdammt gutes verpasst 

Die *GUTE* Nachricht...

Vielleicht gibt es ein 2017er-Revival, Uwe versteigert dann wohl demnächst die Rest-Mitfahrer-Plätze für (s)einen guten Zweck 



 

Der größte Dank vorab gebührt denn auch dem verhinderten Guide; es ist eine verdammt große Mühe, 
eine SAU in solcher Länge/HM (bei mir Dank Extra-Runden am letzten Turm mit dem Konfuze nach Garmin geschmeidige 2202HM/86km) auszuarbeiten und mit 3-4 Vorabtouren zu exploren... 

*Ein großes "Danke schön Uwe" dafür!!!*

Die "Herde" wurde dann aber dank der juuten Planung auch ohne den Häuptling von den Hütehunden zusammengehalten.



 

Ohne, dass es auffiel, räusper, wurden sogenannte technische Pannen arrangiert und flugs als Trink-/Pipi-/Fotopausen genutzt/umgewidmet...
 und dank der aufs Losfahrt-Stichwort ("so...") fixierten Mitfahrer kamen wir sogar erstmals nach Jahren wieder pünktlich vor Sonnenuntergang am Ziel an, chapeu!



 

Mein zwischenzeitliches Knacken am Rad hat sich bei der heutigen kleinen Inspektion als eigentlich meinerseits nur dem John zugetrauten Schäden erwiesen, mal ganz dezent die hintere Achse komplett gebrochen 





Nichts desto trotz bin ich auf nächstes Jahr gespannt und schlage eine Sommer-Variante vor 

Grüße!


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. März 2017)

Damit aber Defekte=Defekte+1 !


----------



## Trekki (28. März 2017)

@sun909 , was ist das für eine Anspielung? 
Ich habe seit mehr als 3 Jahren nicht mehr einen Rahmen geschrottet. Die letzten geschrotteten Naben waren von Shimano und Mavic, die kaufe ich halt nicht mehr für die hoch belasteten Räder. Seit ich auf Carbon Felgen umgestellt habe, ist dies auch sorglos.

SAU Nachtrag



Die Mündung der Nette in den Rhein. Dort durfte ich heute nach der Arbeit vorbei fahren.

Sommer SAU - Uwe und Barbara kennen gute Trails in Norwegen.

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2017)

Wenigstens hat jemand den armen Heimkindern Helme aufjedötzt bevor de Dachpappe den Wech auffe Häupters nahm!
Feinste Berichterstattung - die SAU-Tour iss ja quasi die Säubrennerkirmes im Rheinisch-katholischen Bikejebiet; 
alle Daheimjebliebenen hecheln den Pics entgegen - und da soll ma' einer sagen die würden nitt geliefert!
Proud to be KBU, der Pete!


----------



## sibu (29. März 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Sommer SAU - Uwe und Barbara kennen gute Trails in Norwegen.
> 
> -trekki


 Und im Winter bei Schnee und Vollmond dann SUA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (29. März 2017)

Wer noch Saft in den Beinen hat und Sonntag Zeit : http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16373


----------



## Redfraggle (29. März 2017)

imfluss schrieb:


> Wer noch Saft in den Beinen hat und Sonntag Zeit : http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16373



Anfahrt ist ein bißchen weit!
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## jokomen (29. März 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> @sun909 , was ist das für eine Anspielung?
> Ich habe seit mehr als 3 Jahren nicht mehr einen Rahmen geschrottet. Die letzten geschrotteten Naben waren von Shimano und Mavic, die kaufe ich halt nicht mehr für die hoch belasteten Räder. Seit ich auf Carbon Felgen umgestellt habe, ist dies auch sorglos. trekki



Der Carsten hat bestimmt mich gemeint...  Ich bekomme häufiger was kaputt.


----------



## Papnase (29. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
von mir auch nochmal Danke an den Uwe und alle weitere Guidos!!
War ne top Tour mit allem was das Bikerherz  begehrt. 
Gruß Peter
Ps. Ich hoffe der Dieter hat sein Bike schnell wieder fit!


----------



## Papnase (30. März 2017)

Gemütlich war es auch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2017)

Papnase schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 589464
> 
> Gemütlich war es auch!



Von Wegen ! Scheiss Fliegen da .... die konnten auch noch stechen / beissen watt meinste wie meine Unterschenkel aussehen


----------



## Papnase (30. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Von Wegen ! Scheiss Fliegen da .... die konnten auch noch stechen / beissen watt meinste wie meine Unterschenkel aussehen



War halt für uns gemütlich, die „Scheiss Monster Fliegen“ waren ja alle bei dir!


----------



## sibu (30. März 2017)

Es wird schon einen Grund geben, warum Barbara Protektoren trägt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2017)

Hier, das waren die Biester: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken

Und jetzt weiss ich auch warum die alle zu mir geflogen sind, da steht:
_"Die Kriebelmücken bilden zur Partnerfindung Schwärme in der Nähe größerer dunkler Gegenstände (z. B. bei Bäumen)."
_
Weisste bescheid nä


----------



## Trekki (30. März 2017)

Ich habe auch einige Stiche abbekommen.
Da meine Beine unrasierte sind, ist ein Foto hier wohl nicht erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (30. März 2017)

So, hab jetzt meine Bilder auch mal hochgeladen.

Zwischen dem 

 und dem 

 lag das:









































Vielen Dank nochmal an Guides und Mitfahrer! Schön wars und sicher bis nächstes Jahr!





Mehr von meinen Bildern gibt's hier.


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2017)

Höllenritt bei Feinkost-Nipp! Danke für die Pics, Schweisstreibende!


----------



## route61 (31. März 2017)

Papnase schrieb:


> War halt für uns gemütlich, die „Scheiss Monster Fliegen“ waren ja alle bei dir!


Bei mir waren die auch. Jetzt weiß ich auch wo diese juckenden Stellen an den Waden herkommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2017)

siehste biste auch sone "Opferanode"


----------



## route61 (31. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> siehste biste auch sone "Opferanode"


----------



## Trekki (31. März 2017)

Meine Frau hat etwas von "so schlimm wie Männergrippe" gesprochen und für meine geschundenen Beine dies mitgebracht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2017)

Dat wirkt  Cortison ist ein echtes SAUzeugs


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2017)

Muschi hat mich auf eine Idee für 2018 gebracht: Die doppel-SAU oder SAUA. Start zum SonnenAUFgang, Ende zum nächsten SonnenAUFgang. Die Strecke muss ja nicht so eine Flachetappe und asphaltlastig sein, wie sie dort beschrieben wird. Die normal-SÄUE können ja nach 12h zum SonnenUNTERgang aussteigen.


----------



## sun909 (1. April 2017)

...nennt sich 24h Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Strecke muss ja nicht so eine Flachetappe und asphaltlastig sein, wie sie dort beschrieben wird.



Ich glaube bei der Streckenlänge würde ich nichts anderes fahren wollen, außer vielleicht sehr glatte Waldwege...


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei der Streckenlänge würde ich nichts anderes fahren wollen, außer vielleicht sehr glatte Waldwege...


In der Dunkelheit hat Du natürlich recht. Im hellen sehe ich kein Problem.



sun909 schrieb:


> nennt sich 24h Rennen


Ein 24h Rennen ist etwas ganz anderes, das ist Renntempo. Die SAU Idee ist aber eine gemütliche Tour. In der Nacht mag es sinnvoll sein, nicht so lange Pausen zu machen weil es einfach zu kalt wird.


----------



## ste7an (1. April 2017)

Und das lockt dann ganz andere Fahrertypen.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> In der Dunkelheit hat Du natürlich recht. Im hellen sehe ich kein Problem.


Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, jenseits der 140km und 9h Sattelzeit mag ich nur noch sehr gut rollenden Untergrund...  Der einen nicht durchrüttelt. Und vor allem keinen Gegenwind, unter Zeitdruck..


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2017)

Ich google gerade 8000er im Rhein-Sieg-Gebiet um 24-Stunden rollend bei Sinnen zu bleiben.... Allein, die Geographie iss dürftig!


----------



## Trekki (2. April 2017)

Pete, Du schreibst zwar diesmal nur einen Einzeiler ich verstehe ihn aber hoffentlich nicht. Deine Aussage


Pete04 schrieb:


> Allein, die Geographie iss dürftig!


ist für KBU definitiv falsch!

Ich komme einiges rum, insbesondere beruflich und halte auch dabei die Augen auf. Es gibt neben KBU noch viele weitere schöne Stellen auf der Welt. Aber diese scheitern meist daran, dass es dort nur wenig Arbeit oder schlechte Infrastruktur oder eine unklare politische Lage gibt. Um es kurz zu machen: KBU ist toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. April 2017)

Ich glaub er meinte 8000hm berge die er dann oben startend, die 24h runter rollen kann, und was das angeht schaut es in KBU wirklich dürftig aus..


----------



## sun909 (2. April 2017)

...bei 24h Biken ist mir ein 24h Rennen glatt lieber, Renntempo hin oder her, das bestimmt man ja selber.

Zumindest ist der Getränke-und Essens-Service dann geklärt 

Ne im Ernst John, das ist mir to much. Nach 12h Fahrt dann müde ins Dunkle fahren, ist nix für mich.

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (2. April 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...bei 24h Biken ist mir ein 24h Rennen glatt lieber, Renntempo hin oder her, das bestimmt man ja selber.
> 
> Zumindest ist der Getränke-und Essens-Service dann geklärt
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ganz beim Carsten!


----------



## sibu (2. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Muschi hat mich auf eine Idee für 2018 gebracht: Die doppel-SAU oder SAUA. Start zum SonnenAUFgang, Ende zum nächsten SonnenAUFgang. Die Strecke muss ja nicht so eine Flachetappe und asphaltlastig sein, wie sie dort beschrieben wird. Die normal-SÄUE können ja nach 12h zum SonnenUNTERgang aussteigen.


Die nächste Gelegenheit für eine solche Tour auf ähnlihcher Strecke ist das 600er Brevets in Troisdorf, das wird dann eine SAUAU - Tour.
Auf dem Bild rechts außen ist Arndt (roter Helm, weißes Triko) vom Adler Lüttringhausen. Er organisiert den Eifelmarathon, auch eine nette Idee. Von Bonn aus würde man da wohl eher einen kompletten Eifel-Cross machen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2017)

Verstehe die 24h im Kreis nudelei auch nicht. Da geht's doch nur noch drum sich selber eins in die Fresse zu hauen ... Zahlen, Fakten, treten, durchhalten. Wo bleibt da der Spass ? Sone 24h Aktion unter Kumpels könnt ich ja noch verstehen, halt des "bescheuert seins" wegen. Wobei ich mir da auch gut vorstellen kann das man sich irgendwann so satt gefahren hat das es nur noch ums durchhalten geht, vor allem Nachts.

Bin eher Genuss-Freerider  von daher ... lege ich mein hohes Gewicht auch in Carstens und Barbaras Waagschale


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2017)

Gar trefflich der Kümmeraner eine mehrheitliche Gesamtanschauung in Worte zimmert!Dank dem "Genuss-Freerider"! für't 
Erden auf Fun-Biker-Niveau.... Soll natürlich die Extremsportler nitt bremsen; Nippes-Nepal / Kommern-Karthago / Seelscheid-Santurin müssen möglich bleiben - wir beobachten ja die Wühlmäusken im Hamsterrad gerne mit Interesse... (JEDOCH: Kreisnudelei
der vortrefflichsten Art hammers manchmal auch weil ja *EIN* ordnendes Medium aus dem Jemenge nitt mehr reicht!
Handy / Garmin / TomTom / OSM - ich will doch inne Natur raus und hab' mich nitt als WaffenOffz anne RiseBar beworben!)
Ett lebe die Topo, der Pete!


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2018)

*SAU 18*
steht an. 

Zumindest steht der Termin:

24.3.2018

Alles Weitere erfahrt ihr hier auf diesem Kanal.


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2018)

Die SAU2018 ist online:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16779


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2018)

Schad,dat wird diesjahr nix bei mir.  aber im geiste fahre ich mit Euch, hoffe auf viele schöne Bilder !


----------



## jokomen (10. März 2018)

Reicht ja pro km ein Bild ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2018)

Mindestens ...


----------



## Handlampe (10. März 2018)

Bilder ersetzen nicht das Gesamterlebniss.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2018)

Ich ruf mal bei RedBull an ob die das Event nicht im LiveStream bringen


----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bilder ersetzen nicht das Gesamterlebniss.


Recht hast du... Aber den SA werde ich nicht frei bekommen.... Also kann ich höchstens eine eigene Sau fahren....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (11. März 2018)

Bei mir leider auch nicht, hab mich für den Sonntag entschieden


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Bei mir leider auch nicht, hab mich für den Sonntag entschieden


Eine Umfrage ist komplett an mir vorüber gegangen.... [emoji848]


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage ist komplett an mir vorüber gegangen.... [emoji848]


Riesensauerei! Muss mers abber sagen datt ett noch eine der epischen Unternehmungen iss die datt KBU befeuern...
da simmer doch stolz druff! Bleibt Sau, tretet weiter!


----------



## Handlampe (11. März 2018)

Wir waren heute ein wenig per pedes exploren. Ich glaube, die Strecke kann die letztjährige noch topen. Okok, wir haben heute nicht die kompletten 85 km erwandert, aber die 7, die wir probiert haben, waren schon sehr schön. Der Vulkanpark ist schon ein Träumchen.


----------



## route61 (11. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Recht hast du... Aber den SA werde ich nicht frei bekommen.... Also kann ich höchstens eine eigene Sau fahren....





gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Bei mir leider auch nicht, hab mich für den Sonntag entschieden





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage ist komplett an mir vorüber gegangen.... [emoji848]



Mal so ein Vorschlag: Die Sonntagsfahrer können sich ja zusammentun.

Dem Uwe ein großes Dankeschön für die Initiative, nachdem der Gedanke von Muschi ja viele abgeschreckt hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. März 2018)

Wetter für die SAU sieht gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wetter für die SAU sieht gut aus.



Waren gestern im SAU-Endstadium unterwegs. Hoffentlich ist es bei Euch bisschen weniger matschig. Ist zwar alles machbar aber das war schon relativ zähes geläuf. Aber hat ja morgen und Samstag Zeit zum abtrocken bis ihr da seid  

So ca. 2km vor der Burg waren Forstarbeiten ( unterhalb Petersköpfchen ) müsst ihr mal gucken ob da dann gesperrt ist. Die Kollegen sind aber schmerzfrei und meckern nicht, ist ein Truppe vom Balkan die scheint das nicht gross zu interessieren wenn man da vorbei schiebt. Anders als die deutschen Sherriffs


----------



## sibu (22. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber hat ja morgen und Samstag Zeit zum abtrocken bis ihr da seid


Das braucht es auch. Heute morgen sah es noch weißer aus, als am Dienstag morgen:


----------



## Trekki (22. März 2018)

Es soll ab jetzt trocken bleiben, Freitag den ganzen Tag warm (3..5°C). Dann sind am Samstag die Trails staubtrocken.



Ich leg schon mal die Winterkleidung bereit. 2 Lagen sind genug.


----------



## sibu (22. März 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es soll ab jetzt trocken bleiben, Freitag den ganzen Tag warm (3..5°C). Dann sind am Samstag die Trails staubtrocken.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich leg schon mal die Winterkleidung bereit. 2 Lagen sind genug.


Du verwechselt da etwas: Es heisst SAU-Tour! Der Name ist schließlich Programm .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2018)

Schönen Sonnenaufgang wünsche ich Euch gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. März 2018)

Dankeschön.
Der Sonnenaufgang war aufgrund der Wolken nur schlecht zu erkennen, der Sonnenuntergang UND ALLES DAZWISCHEN phänomenal. Bilder und Geschichten folgen


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dankeschön.
> Der Sonnenaufgang war aufgrund der Wolken nur schlecht zu erkennen, der Sonnenuntergang UND ALLES DAZWISCHEN phänomenal. Bilder und Geschichten folgen


Mein Neid sei euch gewiss!


----------



## Redfraggle (24. März 2018)

John,Du hast völlig Recht!
Ich bin allerdings total platt!


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2018)

Meine Bilder gibt es auch erst morgen. 
Kann mich nicht mehr bewegen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

... da habt ihr aber auch mal Sahne mit dem Wetter gehabt !


----------



## delphi1507 (25. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... da habt ihr aber auch mal Sahne mit dem Wetter gehabt !


Und das Publikum wartet


----------



## Trekki (25. März 2018)

7.14h, also ca. 30min nach dem Sonnenaufgang. Ist zwar schon unten an der Nette auf einem gefrorenen Matscheweg aber hier wird sicherlich kar, warum der Sonnenaufgang nicht gut zu erkennen war.



 10.13h, der letzte Tag an dem die Uhrzeit noch korrekt angezeigt wird. Marienkapelle auf dem Karmelenberg



 
11.22h, ein Birkenwäldchen




 

 

Wie fährt man eine enge Kurve bergauf? So!

Hier noch zwei bewegte Eindrücke


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. März 2018)

Ja, war ein SAUgeiler Tag.

Ok, das Aufstehen um 4:30 vielleicht nicht, aber offensichtlich war ich gar nicht alleine, z.B. saß mein Rentnernachbar mit seniler Bettflucht um 4:45 schon beim Frühstück, als ich das Rad auflud...
Der Zeitplan war knapp, also musste ich zügig los nach Mayen. Vor Ort entpuppte sich der "Wanderparkplatz" (so sah es auf dem Luftbild aus) als kommunale Grünmüllabladestation. War aber noch ein wenig Platz. Vorallem, da zur abgemachten Zeit NIEMAND vor Ort war. Ich hab echt gezweifelt, ob nicht irgendwie heute schon Zeitumstellung war oder der Uwe heimlich den Treffpunkt verlegt hatte. In Ermangelung eines ausreichenden Datennetzes ließ sich das nicht eruieren. Gottseidank kamen dann aber doch noch die anderen kurz darauf an bzw. hatten einfach am echten Wanderparkplatz etwas weiter entfernt geparkt.

Den Platz für den SA konnte man als Ferkelchen des letzten Jahres noch kennen, war extra so gewählt, dass man direkt zum einstieg eine kleine Stolperstelle hatte.




Leider war noch etwas Hochnebel, aber wenigstens wars nicht kalt. Auch wenn es vielleicht gejuckt hat war auch niemand leichtsinnig und wollte sich auf den ersten 50 m schon den Hang runterschmeißen. Der Tag sollte ja noch lang genug werden.




Danach gings weiter über den Rastplatz der SAU17 runter zur Nette und da den weg Netteabwärts bis Ochtendung. Erstaunlicherweise trifft man hier sogar morgens kurz nach 7 die erste Passantin des Tages. Huberts Mücken war nicht zuhause, dafür gab es in Ochtendung lecker Frühstück mit Musikuntermalung.

Frisch gestärkt über die Bahntrasse zum Kamelleberg (oder so) ;-)




Uwe erzählte irgenwas von alten Bäumen, danach kam ein schöner Pfad durch den Wald, der uns irgendwie mitten auf ner Wiese ausspuckte. Weiter auf einem Traumpfad, Barbara schmiss die Handschuhe von sich, so warm wurde es, und wir fuhren auf einem schönen Waalweg zu einem alten Gemäuer. An einer etwas steinigeren Stelle staute es sich, aber dank Detlefs helfendem Schubs war es sogar "bedingt" fahrbar. Muss ich nochmal hin.




Den sich anschließenden Moselradweg hätte ich etwas breiter erwartet



aber er mündete über einen schönen schönen Weg beim Mittagessen (so gegen 16 Uhr...)





Hier hab ich mich als einziges Ferkelchen ausgeklingt, bin übers Maifeld direkt zurück zum Parkplatz, wo ich mich noch entspannt umziehen konnte, um auf den Sonnenuntergang zu warten.




So, Ende der Tour, die Wildsäue waren nirgens zu sehen, also bin ich hier heim.




PS: Ferkelchen waren 78km mit 1500 hm, 12:30 von Dämmerung bis Dämmerung, davon 7:15 in Bewegung. Puh


----------



## Handlampe (25. März 2018)

SAUmäßiges Timemanagement, Christof. SU war bei uns kurz vor Polch auf dem Bahndamm:


----------



## mattin (25. März 2018)

*Sau-Tour 2018*








Hallo! Zum Pudelwohlfühlen, auch wegen der netten Leute. Vielen Dank ans Explorer-Team und besonders Uwe für die Super-Tour.
Meine Bilder findet ihr hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/88120





2013 ging's schon einmal ins Elzbachtal. Wer gucken mag, wie grün das im Mai alles ist: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59364

Viele Grüße M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (25. März 2018)

Korrektur zu Deiner Beschreibung im Fotoalbum: es war die 7. SAU Tour, nicht die 3.

Korrektur zur Korrektur: die Beschreibung ist korrekt, 2014 war die 3. Tour


----------



## kurvenkratzer (25. März 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ja, war ein SAUgeiler Tag.


Und hier noch Fotos zwischen SA und SU:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/88124
Danke ans TEAM!


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2018)

SAU18

Es war also nicht die 3. Sau....und auch nicht die 7. Sau, es war die SAU18.
Damit sind dann wohl auch alle Unklarheiten beseitigt.
Start war der idyllische Ortsrand von Trimbs. Es könnte jetzt Menschen geben, die diesen Ort nicht kennen:
Hier zur genaueren Erklärung:
Trimbs bei Welling.

Der Start und Endpunkt der SAU sollte ein Kriterium erfüllen: Nein, er sollte nicht an einer kommunale Grünmüllabladestation liegen, wie dieses Mal. Das Hauptkriterium ist die freie Sicht auf SA und SU.
Und der kleine Hügel direkt neben Welling war dafür wie geeignet. Kleiner Nachteil: Die Tour startete direkt mit ein paar Schlüsselstellen, die man fahren konnte:





_Morgens sind alle JohnS grAU
_
oder doch schieben...und noch viel cleverer...umfahren:





_Im Bild: UnterSAU Detlef und OberSAU Wolfgang
_
Und trotz Vorberichterstattung: Es gab einen SA zu sehen:





_Im Bild: Ferkelchen Christof und die einzige richtige SAUin Barbara





Hier der Grund, warum mein Vorberichter den SA nicht gesehen hat: Der Trail war ihm wichtiger.
_
Sauschmal und identisch zur Vorjahressau ging es nun hinunter zur Nette. Ab hier wurde es dann aber gegensätzlich. Die Nette wurde zur Etten, also quasi andersrum ging es nun Netteabwärts:





_Nette SAUerei im Tal, die aber durch leichten Frost garnicht SAUig war





Nette SAUerei überm Tal mit geräucherter SAU Bertram 
_
Der Beginn im leicht vernebelten Nettetal im Morgengrauen war für mich schon das erste Highlight der Tour, auch wenn der Flow durch die von Christof bereits erwähnte Walkerin ziemlich ruiniert worden ist.
Irgendwann war aber auch dieser Nette Abschnitt vorbei und wir mußten aus dem verträumten Tal hinaus:





_Eine kleine Lehrstunde: Niemals Johns Direktissima folgen. Es könnte zur Schiebung kommen.
_
Der Rest wählte die etwas niedrig prozentigere Straße zum Ausstieg um dann in Ochtendung das versprochene Frühstück zu sich zu nehmen.





_Mit Ohrstöpseln am Buffet wäre es eine glatte 5 Sterne Wertung geworden.
_
Danach nahm der Zug wieder Fahrt auf:






Die Skepsis meiner Mitsauen, ob die Strecke denn auch wirklich frei von Schienenfahrzeugen wäre, konnte ich nicht wirklich komplett zerstreuen. Sicher war ich mir nicht...sah ja alles noch ziemlich gebrauchsfertig aus.






Eine interessante Begegnung hatten wir dann aber doch noch: Bog doch plötzlich ein außgewachsener Radlader genau vor uns auf den Schienenstrang ab. Dieser stammte wohl von dem angrenzendem Steinbruch, den wir genau aus Angst vor solchen Begegnungen versucht hatten auf den Gleisen zu umfahren.
Der Fahrer staunte wohl nicht schlecht eine Rotte Alu und Karbonschweine auf den Schienen vorzufinden.
Unserer zugigen Zeiten sollten aber schon bald vorbei sein, denn auf den Karmelenberg führte keine Bahnstrecke. Ohne Zahnrad wäre hier eh nichts gegangen, bei der bösen Steigung, die uns jetzt erwartete.
Kurz das Naturdenkmal Baumallee gestriffen. Hier eine kurze Frage an die Gemeinde: Gehören zu Alleen nicht immer Bäume. Oder gibt es auch andere Alleen, wie z.B. Bierflaschenalleen.
Der Karmelenberg ist mit einer hübschen Kapelle und mit einer sehr hübschen Abfahrt geschmückt:





_SAUber





_
Nach diesem Abfahrtsrausch sollte das Ziel wieder die Baumallee werden. Irgendwie war aber immer dieser Berg im Weg, sodas es ein paar Irrfahrten gab und erst kurz vor den knochigen alten Gesellen wieder alles passte:





_Die knochigen alten Gesellen + Baum
_
Endlich konnten wir ein wenig Strecke machen. Schließlich sollte das nächste größere Tal erreicht werden. Wieder stießen wir auf einen Weg der zwar mitten durch den Wald verlief, aber irgendwie einem alten Bahndamm ähnelte:





_Gibt es eigentlich auch Zugschweine?
_
Eher unspektakulär vernichteten wir nun Höhenmeter, nur um sie dann auf schmalem Pfad wieder zu erklimmen. Dafür gab es aber dann auch zur Belohnung feinsten Trail hoch über der Mosel:










_Im Bild: Frischling Vincent




_

Unten angekommen wurde dann auch direkt die nächste Futterstelle angesteuert.
In der Bäckerei fragten wir dann ob es vielleicht auch Gräser, Klee, Löwenzahn, Eicheln, Bucheckern, Pilze, Fallobst, Brennnessel, Mais, Kartoffel, Würmer, Schnecken, Engerlinge, Insekten und deren Larven geben würde.
Leider gab es nur Schnecken. Reichte aber aus. Als SAU ist man genügsam.

Direkt ging es wieder hoch in den Trail:





_Das gemeine Spitzkehrenschwein bei der Fährtensuche.
_
Belohnung war dieses Mal ein wild(schwein) romantisches Seitentälchen, welches uns wieder zur Mosel führte.






Eigentlich sollte jetzt ein phantastischer Steig, direkt über den Weinbergen folgen. Allerdings stellte sich dieser bei der Explorertour als nicht Sautauglich heraus. Für das im Hochgebirge vorkommende Steilhangklettersteigschwein sicher kein Problem, allerdings für uns nicht machbar.
Aber auch der anfänglich lieblich asphaltierte Radweg zeigte plötzlich seine stufigen Zähne:





_Geschlechtsreife SAU mit verstärkter Schädelplatte und Geweih.
_
Und wieder ging es auf die Höhe. Eigentlich langweilig, aber schon wieder wartete ein herrlisches Pfädchen auf uns:
_




Speedschwein in seinem Lebensraum. 





_
Unten dann die einzige Panne der ganzen Tour: Speedschwein Detlef ist die Luft ausgegangen. Was soll man sagen: Eigentlich hätte er damit die Schweinekappe verdient. Aber keiner hatte Eine dabei....und das bei der SAUtour: Skandal.

In Hatzenport dann große Einkehr. Im gemütlichen Weinhaus fanden wir Platz und fragten natürlich ob es vielleicht auch Gräser, Klee, Löwenzahn, Eicheln, Bucheckern, Pilze, Fallobst, Brennnessel, Mais, Kartoffel, Würmer, Schnecken, Engerlinge, Insekten und deren Larven geben würde....aber schon wieder nicht.
Aber trotzdem konnte der SAUmäßige Hunger und Durst gestillt werden.
Es folgte die Zeit der Trennungen:
Ferkel Christof trennte sich von der Truppe...und wir trennten uns von der Mosel.
Zwar immer noch parallel zum Moseltal verlief die Strecke nun über die Eifelhöhen Richtung letztes größeres Tal: Dem Eltzbachtal






Die geniale Abfahrt mit feiner Technikpassage hinunter in's Tal bleibt hier leider unbebildert. Ebenso auch die Fahrt zur weltbekannten Burg. Allerdings muß erwähnt werden: Normalerweise schieben sich hier die Touries aus aller Welt durch das romantische Tal zur romantischen Burg. Allerdings um 17 Uhr lichten sich dann doch die Reihen extrem. Auch wenn wir hier unserem Zeitplan schon ziemlich hinterher hinkten...es gab auch Vorteile.

An der Burg Eltz dann das übliche Fotografengewusel inc. Fotoshooting.





_Fotoshooting mit Rad (Die Fotografin war ne ganz schöne SAU)
_
Aber Fotoshooting können wir auch:






Der Rest ist schnell erzählt:
Saumäßiger Zeitverzug
Eltzbachtal: SAUschön...aber auch SAUanstrengend
Über Pillig und Naunheim dann auf den auch sehr schönen Bahnradweg Richtung Polch. Den Sonnenuntergang dann ziemlich zügig auf der Bahnstrecke erlebt um mit dem letzten Restlicht wieder am Startpunkt anzukommen.
OK, Ziel nicht ganz erreicht. Allerdings waren oben am Startplatz dann doch noch die Silhouetten von Hochstein und Hochsimmern vor den letzten rot, lila farbenden Dämmerschein zu erkennen.

EIN TOLLER TAG AUF DEM BIKE  war zu Ende.

_
_


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2018)

KLasse ihr Säue 



Handlampe schrieb:


> _mit geräucherter SAU_


 Weltklasse


----------



## route61 (26. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> KLasse ihr Säue
> 
> Weltklasse


----------



## sibu (26. März 2018)

Das Foto





steht in der Tagesauswahl


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Das Foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na und?


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Eltzbachtal: SAUschön...aber auch SAUanstrengend


Die Elz Abwärts ist auch anstrengend, hoch ist aber heftiger. Aber immer wieder schön.


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na und?


Gemeint ist: mattins Foto ist zum Bild des Tages nominiert.

Link zum Abstimmen: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2252578?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Elz Abwärts ist auch anstrengend, hoch ist aber heftiger. Aber immer wieder schön.



Genau ist immer plackerei ! Übrigends das ein oder andere mal geschmunzelt letzten Mittwoch als ich so an deine elendslange Bonn/Mosel-Tour dachte. Da kommt die ganze plackerei ja erst zum Schluss


----------



## Papnase (27. März 2018)

War ja anscheinend wieder Sau-gut!
Sehr schade daß ich arbeiten musste!


----------



## sibu (27. März 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na und?


Das Bild von @mattin hat den 1. Platz gemacht. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Trekki (27. März 2018)

Gw auch von mir


----------



## LukePC (27. März 2018)

Tolle Tour und tolle Berichte. 
Wenn ich das früher gesehen hätte, hätte mich das auch gereizt. Hätte aber wohl nicht komplett durchgehalten.
Ich glaube ich war nur mal vor Jahren bei einer SAU-Tour als verspäteter Quereinsteiger dabei. Und das war schon ewig lang. Und den letzten Gipfel im 7GB schaffte ich da auch nicht. Aber vom Rhein aus sieht man ja auch gute Sonnenuntergänge. Einen nach dem anderen


----------



## Trekki (27. März 2018)

LukePC schrieb:


> Hätte aber wohl nicht komplett durchgehalten.


Eine Ferkelchen Variante ist eigendlich immer möglich. Lattenzaun Wink: in ca. 50 Wochen startet die SAU 2019.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (12. Januar 2019)

ohne Worte, aber mit Link:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17077


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (7. Februar 2019)

Servus zusammen,

Mit einem Enduro und guter Fitness machbar?...
Weil ich denke 13Stunden für die KM/HM sollten zu schaffen sein...
Nur... laut den Bildern vom März 2K18 sind ja viele auf nem Hardtail unterwegs...


----------



## RadTed (7. Februar 2019)

Klar ist eh kein Rennen


----------



## DasLangeElend (7. Februar 2019)

Die meisten sind mit nem AM Fully unterwegs, lass Dich nicht täuschen davon, das einige Sonderlinge (wie ich) mit nem Hardtail fahren.
Man ist halt den ganzen Tag unterwegs, die nächsten Wochenenden fahre ich noch ein paar Abschnitte ab, das kann noch was verschieben. Und die Rastpausen kosten ja auch Zeit, genau wie Photostellen.


----------



## route61 (8. Februar 2019)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Mit einem Enduro und guter Fitness machbar?...
> Weil ich denke 13Stunden für die KM/HM sollten zu schaffen sein...
> Nur... laut den Bildern vom März 2K18 sind ja viele auf nem Hardtail unterwegs...


Die SAU 2014 wurde nur von drei Leuten gefinished und das allesamt Hardtail-Fahrer


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (8. Februar 2019)

route61 schrieb:


> Die SAU 2014 wurde nur von drei Leuten gefinished und das allesamt Hardtail-Fahrer



Du machst mir ja Mut


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Februar 2019)

Sau 16: 75km, 2300 hm, SU knapp verpasst, 6 Finischer, 2/3 Fully 
Sau 17: Kleines Schweinchen : 72 km 1500 hm, Wildsau 87km 2000hm, viele Finischer, viele Fullys dafür fast alle zu SU am SA Punkt, ein Ausfall und ein paar Abbrecher
Sau 18: Kleines Schweinchen : 78 km 1500 hm, Wildsau 88km 2000hm, keine Ausfälle, aber nur das Schweinchen rechtzeitig wieder im Ziel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2019)

Ich war bisher zwar nur  bei einer SAU dabei aber aus dieser Erfahrung heraus kann ich sagen das es letzlich scheissegal ist ob man HT oder Fully fährt. Das Tempo war nicht so hoch als das man es nicht auch mit einen Fully fahren kann und grundsätzlich lassen sich auch alle Trails die man mit einem Fully fährt auch mit einem HT fahren ... von daher eigentlich egal. Ich habe mich damals aufgrund der länge des Tages für ein HT entschieden. Ich bildete mir ein es wäre damit "effizienter". Trotzdem habe ich um 18 Uhr abgebrochen ... also nich so viel denken ... fahren !

Ned schwaade, Trödde !


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2019)

Hi,
würde zum HT nur raten, wenn man entweder
-konditionell die Strecke nicht sicher schafft...
-oder fahrtechnisch gut ist. Sind immer einige knackige Stellen dabei, die mit Fully-gerade angesichts der HM/km- dann doch einfacher sind...

Grüße von einem, der noch ein wenig trainieren muss, seufz.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Grüße von einem, der noch ein wenig trainieren muss, seufz.



seufz mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (9. Februar 2019)

Hm, dann aber ran an den Speck

Fahre gleich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2019)

Bin gerade gefahren ! Hab ganz schön geatmet .. Speck ist aber immer noch genug da


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. Februar 2019)

Mal schaun, ob ich das mit reinbekomme, die Stelle ist zwar schön, aber kurz danach wurde es etwas schwieriger ...


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Mal schaun, ob ich das mit reinbekomme, die Stelle ist zwar schön, aber kurz danach wurde es etwas schwieriger ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 828115


FDT


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Mal schaun, ob ich das mit reinbekomme, die Stelle ist zwar schön, aber kurz danach wurde es etwas schwieriger ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 828115


dafür!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> seufz mit !


Doppelzweikommafünfseufz - ein malader Kümmeraner iss noch 2,5 Vischel vorm Villeraner im Vorteil!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Doppelzweikommafünfseufz - ein malader Kümmeraner iss noch 2,5 Vischel vorm Villeraner im Vorteil!



Es geht voran ... der Köter bellt nicht mehr so viel  aber obs für die SAU noch reichen wird ???


----------



## sun909 (30. März 2019)

...unterwegs...


----------



## sun909 (30. März 2019)

Schöner Tag, fantastische Trails, nervenaufreibendes Finale...

Kurze Info für alle Mitfahrer: Patient ist soweit ok(s.PN). Eine Nacht darf er noch hier bleiben 

Danke an den Guide, tolle Tour hast du ausgearbeitet 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (30. März 2019)

@sun909  , Danke dass Du den Patienten begleitest. Dein Rad ist gut versorgt worden.

 
Impression von der ersten Abfahrt (unten)



 Blick vom Mittagstisch in die Gegend hinaus


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2019)

Die SAU19 ist Geschichte.
Ein toller Tag auf dem Bike mit nicht so schönem Ende.

Bilder von mir gibt es hier: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157707905081674


----------



## Dart (31. März 2019)

Sehr geile Bilder , Häuptling.

Und natürlich vielen Dank von uns beiden für die super Tourvorbereitung, ein Hoch auf den Guide!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2019)

-


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. März 2019)

Na, wenn es schon so schöne Bilder gibt versuche ich mich mal an etwas Text.

Die ganze Woche war der Wetterbericht ja schon ein Knaller, so dass die Angst immer mehr durch Vorfreude verdrängt wurde. Leider musste ich Freitag noch länger arbeiten, so dass ich nicht wie ein Großteil der Teilnehmer schon am Vorabend anreisen konnte.
Morgens um vier klingelt der Wecker, dieses Jahr sitzen die Nachbarn noch nicht beim Frühstück und es geht los, hinein in die Dämmerung gen Mosel. Am Startpunkt angekommen trudeln auch nach und nach alle Teilnehmer ein und wir können fast geschlossen zum Sonnenaufgangspunkt aufbrechen. Respekt an alle Teilnehmer, dass 20 Leute pünktlich loskommen ist schon beeindruckend.
Am Aussichtspunkt haben wir dann wohl ein junges Paar geweckt, dass dort gezeltet hat, die haben wohl eher auf eine romantische Nacht in der Natur mit gemütlichem Sonnenaufgang gehofft... nun kam halt eine Horde Fahrräder mit lauten Freiläufen vorbei.

Und los in die Tour, zunächst war noch die Mehrzahl im WildSAU-Modus und wollte die ersten Serpentinen/Tiefenmeter(=Höhenmeter!) nicht auslassen. Dann teilte es sich aber doch bald auf 50/50 auf, die SAUgemütlichfahrer konnten sich in der Morgensonne auf der Moselhöhe und bei zwei entspannten Abfahrten warmfahren. Ein kleiner Sprung verleitet dabei aber ein zu ungestümes Ferkelchen dazu, unter dem Laub nach Eicheln zu suchen. Gottseidank blieb es bei nur leichten Blessuren. So kamen wir sehr zügig zum ersten größeren Sammelpunkt, hier hatte ich vor 2 Monaten extra Tulpenzwiebeln gesetzt, nur für die Teilnehmer, ehrlich ;-) !
Aus dem nichts tauchte plötzlich eine einsame WildSAU auf, die zwischendrin dachte, den Anschluss an die anderen WildSÄUe verloren zu haben. Sie hat es dann geschafft, diese unbemerkt zu überholen und hat das erste Drittel quasi als Einzelfahrer absolviert, Respekt!!

Als die WildSÄUe am Sammelpunkt ankamen sind die Ferkelchen dann direkt los, flugs noch einen Teilnehmer mit Platten gegen den Soloisten ausgetauscht ("Who falls behind is left behind"...). Weitere zwei schöne Abfahrten durch die Weinberge und Moselhänge, technisch aber langsam schon ganz sportlich! Zumindest in dieser Gruppe führte die Variante "erst rechts und dann nach links oben, diagonal und dann..." zum Erfolg, auch hier wieder ein ordentliches RESPEKT an den Fahrer. Nach den Abfahrten haben wir wieder an der Mosel kurz bei Kaffee und Riegel auf die zweite Gruppe gewartet um dann gemeinsam berauf zu fahren und uns dann wieder in die "gemütlich zum Rhein treter" und die "Ich will Burgen sehen!" Truppen neu aufzuteilen. Die Ansage, dass die Touristen bitteschön auch ordentlich in die Pedale treten mögen hat gefruchtet, die Gruppe kam trotz einiger km/hm mehr nur knapp nach den Genießern am Bahnhof an. Und wieder wurde umsortiert, diesmal in "Liebhaber gerader Linien auf meist festem Fels" und "Freunde der gepflegten Serpentine", beide Teams brachen gen Rhein auf. 

In meiner Gruppe wurden dann auch verschiedenste Linien gesehen und gemeistert, sehr sauber! Da blieb es nur noch, in aller Ruhe zum grandiosen Ausblick auf die GRÖßTE Rheinschleife der Welt hochzutreten und das nächste Teilstück zu beenden. Die anschließende Abfahrt erzeugte doch deutliche Freudenlaute und strahlende Gesichter, das hat mich echt gefreut. Und auch, dass bis hier trotz teilweise deutlicher Euphorie keine Verletzten zu beklagen waren. Da konnte man doch mit neuem Schwung (ok, langsam war nicht mehr so viel Schwung in manchen Beinen) wieder losfahren, auf zum höchsten Punkt der Tour. Hier stand die letzte Gruppenteilung an, die Gemütlichfahrer wollten mit möglichst wenig zusätzlichen hm noch einen schönen Trail zum Sonnenuntergang angehen, die Nimmersatten dagegen legten sich auf der leicht abfallenden Kreisstraße nochmal ins Zeug, um sogar zwei Abfahrten mit einzutüten. Die 1,5 Stunden bis Sonnenuntergang waren dafür auch grad noch genug.

Leider waren wir wohl einem Autofahrer etwas zu langsam, so dass dieser uns überholen musste. Das führte dann leider zu einem auf der Strasse liegenden Biker, einem zerborstenen Helm, einem lädierten Fahrrad und einem vorzeitigen Ende der Tour...

Und damit ende ich dann hier auch, nicht ohne mich bei allen Mitfahrern zu bedanken und dem Verunfallten alles gute und schnelle Genesung zu wünschen. Gut, das nichts schlimmes passiert ist.

"Mützen schützen!" (Gottseidank!)


----------



## kurvenkratzer (31. März 2019)

...dem kann man fast nichts hinzufügen...
Tolle Tour, tolle Organisation, tolle Bilder, tolle Biker

und

Gute Besserung Ralph!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2019)

Danke, liebes Elend "enlarged" Abber bisken Schnüffikowski  in die Qualität alter Tourenberichte vergiss ich doch als Tränchen;
getz hampel ich mir Pics und deine Comments zusammen...


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Danke, liebes Elend "enlarged" Abber bisken Schnüffikowski  in die Qualität alter Tourenberichte vergiss ich doch als Tränchen;
> getz hampel ich mir Pics und deine Comments zusammen...




Da hilft nur eines, lieber Pete:
Mitfahren.


----------



## sibu (1. April 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Aus dem nichts tauchte plötzlich eine einsame WildSAU auf, die zwischendrin dachte, den Anschluss an die anderen WildSÄUe verloren zu haben. Sie hat es dann geschafft, diese unbemerkt zu überholen und hat das erste Drittel quasi als Einzelfahrer absolviert, Respekt!!


Zu viel der Ehre, aber ich bin nur von der Wallfahrtskirche über den Bleidenberg bis zur Aussicht ins Moseltal durchgerauscht und dann gesehen, dass der Rest nicht nachkam, denn die sind brav dem Träck gefolgt.


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. April 2019)

@sibu , nee , @FranG hat am Anfang direkt hinter der Kapelle gedacht er sei ganz hinten bei den Schnellen... dabei war er ganz vorne. Von daher war er auch:

DER EINZIGE Fahrer, der den legendären Dickeberg mitgenommen hat!


----------



## sibu (1. April 2019)

Da war ich doch wohl zu weit hinten, um das mitzubekommen. Wobei, ich hatte es vor drei Wochen ausprobiert: Der Dickeberg ist Trekkingrad-tauglich, aber ziemlich genuss-frei. Die am Samstag improvisierte Alternative war auch nicht ohne. @Trekki Der Mantel hat zwar gehalten, aber ist er noch weiter nutzbar?


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2019)

Der Reifen hat die Tour durch gehalten, ist aber jetzt aussortiert.


----------



## sibu (2. April 2019)

Ein Bild von @mattin steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages:



https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/23/2369/2369973-zshg5iciihq1-5821-medium.jpg


----------



## sibu (5. April 2019)

Ich habe da in der Mittagspause etwas gefunden, wo man einen Teil der Moselstrecke noch  nachradeln kann:


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. April 2019)

Dann ist auch der mega Panoarmatrail in Alken dabei. Ab Minute 9:25 bis Ende. Den haben die Säue  links liegen lassen.
Alle Abschnitte der SAU gibbet in meinen Moselvideos


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2019)

Das Video hat Geschmäckle  Der Trailopa ist voll der Blender. Der hat eh wieder alles geschoben und nachher im Video den Zeitraffer rein gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. April 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Dann ist auch der mega Panoarmatrail in Alken dabei. Ab Minute 9:25 bis Ende. Den haben die Säue  links liegen lassen.
> Alle Abschnitte der SAU gibbet in meinen Moselvideos



Und?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. April 2019)

Eigenwerbung


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. April 2019)

Ich wette um einen Kuchen mit Milchkaffee dass es diverse Pfade nicht auf den Videos gibt ;-)
Und einer der Pfade ist inzwischen leider für MTB gesperrt :-(


----------



## FranG (8. April 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> @sibu , nee , @FranG hat am Anfang direkt hinter der Kapelle gedacht er sei ganz hinten bei den Schnellen... dabei war er ganz vorne. Von daher war er auch:
> 
> DER EINZIGE Fahrer, der den legendären Dickeberg mitgenommen hat!



Irgendwie bin ich dann unten im Ort sofort dem Track gefolgt, statt mich, wie der Rest der Wildsäue auf Nahrungssuche zu machen... Bisschen spooky wars schon alleine, auch wegen der Moseleinäugigen:







Den Dickeberg habe ich im Bild für euch festgehalten.
Da war teilweise wirklich kein Weg mehr zu erkennen:





Aber ich habe mich da ganz auf die perfekte Ausarbeitung verlassen und bin stur dem Track gefolgt:






Um kurz danach wieder gut gelaunte Menschen und TULPEN  zu sehen.
Mehr Fotos gibbet hier:  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91339


----------



## sibu (15. April 2019)

Bekannte aus dem Koblenzer Raum haben mir noch einen Zeitungslink geschickt, der den Unfall kurz erwähnt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2019)

Die Anzeige ist ja gerade zu prädisziniert dazu um für die aktuelle ADFC Kampagne genutzt zu werden


----------



## sibu (15. April 2019)

... wobei bei der Kampagne etwas untergeht, dass 1,50 m der Mindestabstand bei optimalen Verhältnissen sind. Bei ungünstigen Bedingungen (mehr als 50 km/h, die hier vorlagen; großen Fahrzeugen; unsichere Radler wie z.B. Kinder oder ältere Menschen) haben die Gerichte bisher 2,00 m - 2,50 m als untere Grenze angesehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2019)

das stimmt ... das ist schon brutal wie manche an einem vorbei ballern.


----------



## H-P (15. April 2019)

Bin letztens noch einem Busfahrer hinterher, leider nicht mehr erwischt...früher mit dem Rennrad hatte ich da schonmal mehr Glück ...der meinte auch mich in einer sehr engen Kurve noch überholen zu müssen, dann kam der Arsch vom Bus immer näher.  Bei Leuten die unsicher auf dem Rad sind, kann das auch anders ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. April 2019)

SAU - offtopic, aber wichtig.



sibu schrieb:


> ... wobei bei der Kampagne etwas untergeht, dass 1,50 m der Mindestabstand bei optimalen Verhältnissen sind. Bei ungünstigen Bedingungen (mehr als 50 km/h, die hier vorlagen; großen Fahrzeugen; unsichere Radler wie z.B. Kinder oder ältere Menschen) haben die Gerichte bisher 2,00 m - 2,50 m als untere Grenze angesehen.


Ich glaube, das der gemeine Verkehrsteilnehmer mit den ganzen Zahlen und Bedingungenen überfordert ist. Du hast hier ja schon 2 Abstände (1.5m / 2..2.5m) , 2 Geschwindigkeitsbereiche, 2 Fahrzeugklassen (kleine / große KFZ) und eine Einschätzung des Radfahrers aufgezählt.
Meiner Meinung nach muss dies vereinfacht werden, sonst kann dies niemand umsetzen. BTW - ich habe im privaten letztens mit einem Polizisten gesprochen: er ist Rennrad Fahrer, hatte noch nie von den 1.5m gehört und war der Meinung 1m ist ausreichend.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2019)

Wir brauchen in D halt noch mehr Regeln ... dann blickt irgendwann keiner mehr durch und die Anarchie bricht aus


----------



## sibu (17. April 2019)

Die Straßenverkehrsordnung ist hier (mit Absicht?) sehr offen formuliert: Man muss ausreichend Abstand halten, besonders zu Fußgängern und Radfahrern. Das ganze wird also erst konkret, wenn es zur Anzeige oder zum Gerichtsverfahren kommt. Entsprechend wurde ein Mindestabstand zu meiner Fahrschulzeit nicht thematisiert, obwohl das Grundsatzurteil des Bundesgerichtshofs schon aus dem Jahr 1967 ist.

Bei Tempo 30 habe ich kein Problem mit 1 m Abstand, bei 100 km/h schon. Problematisch ist, dass viele Autofahrer nicht wissen, welchen Effekt die Druckwelle hat. Ich erinnere mich noch mit Grauen an die erste Tour nach der Grenzöffnung in der Tschechoslowakei. Auf der Hauptraße aus Prag heraus habe ich beim Brummen der "Hungaracamions" den Lenker extra fest in die Hände genommen, obwohl die für damalige Verhältnisse relativ weit überholt haben.


----------



## supasini (17. April 2019)

Gestern wieder mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit gefahren (100 km hin und zurück mit einigen großen und stark befahrenen Straßen dabei.
Immer wieder interessant, wie man dabei behandelt wird: die meisten sind ja entspannt und vernünftig, regen sich noch nicht mal auf, wenn ich nördlich von Kerpen trotz Radweg (kombiniert, noch mehr Ampeln mit jedes Mal drücken) auf der anderen Fahrbahnseite die Autobahn auf der Landstraße quere - dabei 3x an den Autos links vorbei, vorne einfädeln, die überholen mich jedes Mal wieder kurz danach. Da finde ich einen knappen Sicherheitsabstand von beiden Seiten total ok, ich will vorwärts kommen, die auch, ich bin sichtbar jemand, der sein Rad beherrscht und in solchen Situationen nicht plötzlich einen Schlenker fährt. Kurz danach dann sehr breite Straße, wieder ein Radweg auf der anderen Straßenseite (schlechter vom Untergrund als die Straße, nicht sinnvoll erreichbar, ich fuhr ca. 35-38 km/h, kombinierter Rad/Fußweg): trotz massig Platz hupen genau in dem Moment, wo der Autofahrer direkt neben mir ist. Da fährt man dann fast in den Graben. Im weiteren wieder: schmale Straße, wenig Verkehr, aber in beide Richtungen, kombinierter Rad-Fußweg auf der falschen Seite, auf meiner Seite Fußweg mit "Radfahrer frei" - ich natürlich bei dem Tempo auf der Straße. Geduldige Autofahrer, die wenn möglich komplett auf die Gegenspur ausweichen und brav blinken, Tempo rausnehmen,... Wie gesagt: die meisten sind sehr vernünftig und auch entspannt. Die wenigen gestressten (auf allen Seiten) bräuchten Therapie. Für uns Radfahrer wird es dummerweise dann nur lebensgefährlich.
btw: ganz grausam sind auf dem Rennrad Hochprofilfelgen, ich fahre jetzt 63 mm: wenn da ein LKW oder Polenblitz überholt liegt man fast im Graben


----------



## H-P (17. April 2019)

Na ja, manche Radwege kann man echt vergessen, besonders mit dem Rennrad. Manche fahren aber trotz super Fahrradweg und sehr enger Strasse lieber auf dieser...meistens nicht so schlanke Rennradler...da würde ich schon wegen der Sicherheit lieber auf dem Radweg fahren.

Gibt leider solche und solche, auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2019)

Ich fahre IMMER auf dem Radweg auch auf der falschen Seite das ist immer noch sicherer !
Und ist er mal schlechter fährt man halt bisschen vorrausschauend und langsamer.
Man muss auf dem Weg zur Arbeit keine Stravarekorde brechen. Man fährt ja auch mit dem Auto nicht volle Pulle zur Arbeit ... ( wenn dann auf dem nach Hause Weg   )

Mein Arbeitsweg ist 40km lang, er könnt ca. 3-4km weniger sein. Ich habe den aber bewusst so ausgetüftelt um möglichst wenig Kontaktpunkte mit dem Autoverkehr zu haben. 90% davon verlaufen auf geteerten Feldwegen und Radwegen.
Das ist nicht immer angenehm, gerade zwischen den Feldern, aber immer noch besser als im Rolli oder ner Kiste zu Enden

Vor einigen Jahren hat es einen Kollegen zusammen mit seiner Gruppe auf dem Weg zur Arbeit erwischt,
4 Leute waren die, 1 is nich mehr und zwei schwer verletzt. Braucht man nicht !
Daher immer sofern es geht weg von der Strasse mit dem Rad !

Wird aber langsam zu viel Offtopic oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2020)

Auch dieses Jahr wird es wieder eine SAU Tour geben.
Es wird wohl ein SAU Auswärtsspiel werden. Start und Ziel: Spirkelbach im Wasgau

Termin Mitte/Ende März.


----------



## RadTed (4. Januar 2020)

Hm, 
Wohl mit Anreise am Vortag oder?
Habt Ihr wegen der Übernachtung schon etwas im Auge?
Frohes neues Jahr Gruss Detlef


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2020)

Geplant ist: Freitag Anreise. 
Zwei Übernachtungen in der Hutzel. 
https://www.die-hutzel.de/


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2020)

Es läuft wohl auf den 27.-29.3. 2020 hinaus.
Die Anfrage an die Hutze ist raus.


----------



## RadTed (4. Januar 2020)

Hi Uwe,
Welche Kapazität hat die Wohnung?  
Ich würde mich gerne anschließen
Gruss Detlef


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2020)

Die SAU ist öffentlich


----------



## Holzlarer (7. Januar 2020)

Ich verlass mich einfach mal auf:
"Eine abgespeckte Ferkelrunde ist noch in der Planung."
Falls du einen separaten Eintrag machst, trage ich mich dann noch um...

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2020)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Ich verlass mich einfach mal auf:
> "Eine abgespeckte Ferkelrunde ist noch in der Planung."
> Falls du einen separaten Eintrag machst, trage ich mich dann noch um...
> 
> ...


Cool das du dabei bist, Dirk. Ist ja wie in alten Zeiten.

Dann musst du aber auch deine Quitschifederbettgabel mitbringen.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Januar 2020)

Vorbehaltlich das ich frei bekomme bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## Holzlarer (7. Januar 2020)

das video hab ich sogar noch.... die gabel aber leider nicht mehr(oder zum glück)
ja freu mich auch schon puuh rodalben ist ja auch schon ewig her....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (8. Januar 2020)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Die SAU ist öffentlich


Wo wäre der Treffpunkt zum Sonnenaufgang?


----------



## Handlampe (8. Januar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wo wäre der Treffpunkt zum Sonnenaufgang?


Auf dem Rauberg.


----------



## RadTed (8. Januar 2020)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Auf dem Rauberg.


der große ?


----------



## Handlampe (8. Januar 2020)

RadTed schrieb:


> der große ?


Nein.


----------



## RadTed (8. Januar 2020)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nein.


OK, dann wohl der kleine


----------



## RadTed (8. Januar 2020)

Hi,
Habe mal da angefragt.

Gruss Detlef


----------



## RadTed (11. Januar 2020)

Hi,werde Freitagmorgens ab Berg. Gladbach Richtung Pfalz aufbrechen.


----------



## sibu (11. Januar 2020)

RadTed schrieb:


> Hi,werde Freitagmorgens ab Berg. Gladbach Richtung Pfalz aufbrechen.


Eine Routenempfehlung: Sechs Uhr los, Rheinradweg bis Bingen, B48 bis Johanniskreuz, Landstraße über den Hermersbergerhof nach Wilgartswiesen, 2 km nach Hauenstein, 20 Uhr dort. Um die Jahreszeit ist das auch eine SAU-Tour.

Edit: Vor Wilgartswiesen nach Überqueren der B10 auf Waldweg unter der Bahn durch spart etwas Strecke und ein paar Tiefenmeter bis in Queichtal.


----------



## RadTed (11. Januar 2020)

Hi, 
Ich werde aber wohl nicht mit dem Fully so eine Strecke angehen und das Reiserad ist für die SAU untauglich.
Also ist Autoanreise Trumpf und Freitags vor Ort ein  wenig mit dem Fully vorerkunden
Gruss Detlef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2020)

Wer noch Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für die SAU sucht. 
Die Birnbaums haben eine nette Ferienwohnung in Spirkelbach, du wohl zu dem Zeitpunkt noch frei ist.


----------



## stummerwinter (31. Januar 2020)

Wolfgang und Christine? Wusste garnicht, dass die ne Ferienwohnung haben...

Darf man als Pfälzer auch mit fahren?


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Januar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Wolfgang und Christine? Wusste garnicht, dass die ne Ferienwohnung haben...
> 
> Darf man als Pfälzer auch mit fahren?


Na klar!


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Wolfgang und Christine? Wusste garnicht, dass die ne Ferienwohnung haben



Ja, genau neben ihrem neu umgebauten Eigenheim. Ich durfte neulich auch mal kurz dort hinein: Ein Träumchen.


----------



## stummerwinter (6. Februar 2020)

Count me in...vorbehaltich, dass ich nicht wieder krank bin...habe irgendwie die Seuchen gepachtet...

PS: komme quasi von Kandel

Geht Ihr Freitag Abend wo essen?


----------



## stummerwinter (23. Februar 2020)

Bin quasi raus, ein Freund (@delphi: der Master) feiert seinen Geburtstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (16. März 2020)

Ich bin der Meinung die SAU auf den Herbst zu verschieben.
@ Orga - Team und @Handlampe  : ist dies ein Problem? Ich denke hier insbesondere an das Hotel.


----------



## sibu (16. März 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung die SAU auf den Herbst zu verschieben.


Ich habe mich heute Morgen schon abgemeldet. In den nächsten 12 Tagen ist kaum mit einer dramatischen Verbesserung der Situation zu rechnen.


----------



## Handlampe (17. März 2020)

Ich warte die Entwicklung noch bis zum Ende der Woche ab. 
Da aber sicherlich noch mit weiteren Einschnitten in dieser Krise zu rechnen ist (was ich auch gut finde) wird die SAU dieses Jahr wohl ausfallen müssen.


----------



## missfranzi (17. März 2020)

im Herbst nachholen statt ausfallen ?


----------



## stummerwinter (17. März 2020)

Da wird der Herbst ziemlich voll...  

Aber warum nicht...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Da wird der Herbst ziemlich voll...
> 
> Aber warum nicht...


Ob Herbst oder kommendes Jahr, ist ja fast egal, es wird sich zeigen wie lange die ganze Situation andauern wird.


----------



## stummerwinter (17. März 2020)

Wie recht du hast...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Bin quasi raus, ein Freund (@delphi: der Master) feiert seinen Geburtstag...


Mal schauen ob er feiern kann oder alleine feiern muss... Komunion meiner Tochter ist bereits auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben...


----------



## stummerwinter (17. März 2020)

Ist bereits abgesagt...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. März 2020)

Ich dachte mir bereits das es ims Wasser fällt.

Sehr schade. 

Aber nun gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (18. März 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob er feiern kann oder alleine feiern muss... Komunion meiner Tochter ist bereits auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben...



Die Kommunion kannst du ohne Probleme feiern, nur nicht in der Form der sog. "feierlichen Erstkommunion".  Schon der hl. Papst Pius X. hat am 8. August 1910 das Dekret _Quam singulari Christus amore_ über die Erst- und Frühkommunion erlassen. Hierin wird dargestellt, dass die Eltern in der Pflicht sind, die Kinder ab einem Alter von 7 Jahren zur Kommunion zu führen. Kriterium ist die Unterscheidungsfähigkeit von gewöhnlichem Brot und eucharistischem Brot. Mir ist am liebsten seine Aussage, dass das Verständige Mitbeten des Vater Unsers als Prüfstein dienen könne (also z.B. nicht das Glaubensbekenntnis!). Insofern: führe deine Tochter selbst zur Erstkommunion, das ist erlaubt und sinnvoll, wenn du und sie dahinterstehen. Ein großes Fest kann man ja immer noch hinterher feiern (hat meine Mama mit uns drei Jungs jeweils so gemacht: wir sind im ersten Schuljahr am Fest der heiligen Familie zum ersten Mal zur Kommunion gegangen und dann ganz normal im dritten Schuljahr mit Vorbereitung etc. zur feierlichen "Erst"kommunion. Wir durften nur in den Schulmessen nicht kommunizieren, das wäre ja sonst aufgefallen...)


----------



## Handlampe (18. März 2020)

Bei den dramatischen Ereignissen brauche ich wohl nicht mehr bis zum Wochenende zu warten:

*Die SAU 2020 fällt leider aus.*


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ist bereits abgesagt...


Grüß ihn von mir!


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> Die Kommunion kannst du ohne Probleme feiern, nur nicht in der Form der sog. "feierlichen Erstkommunion".  Schon der hl. Papst Pius X. hat am 8. August 1910 das Dekret _Quam singulari Christus amore_ über die Erst- und Frühkommunion erlassen. Hierin wird dargestellt, dass die Eltern in der Pflicht sind, die Kinder ab einem Alter von 7 Jahren zur Kommunion zu führen. Kriterium ist die Unterscheidungsfähigkeit von gewöhnlichem Brot und eucharistischem Brot. Mir ist am liebsten seine Aussage, dass das Verständige Mitbeten des Vater Unsers als Prüfstein dienen könne (also z.B. nicht das Glaubensbekenntnis!). Insofern: führe deine Tochter selbst zur Erstkommunion, das ist erlaubt und sinnvoll, wenn du und sie dahinterstehen. Ein großes Fest kann man ja immer noch hinterher feiern (hat meine Mama mit uns drei Jungs jeweils so gemacht: wir sind im ersten Schuljahr am Fest der heiligen Familie zum ersten Mal zur Kommunion gegangen und dann ganz normal im dritten Schuljahr mit Vorbereitung etc. zur feierlichen "Erst"kommunion. Wir durften nur in den Schulmessen nicht kommunizieren, das wäre ja sonst aufgefallen...)


Dazu müssten aktuell überhaupt erst Mal messen abgehalten werden... Danke für die Ausführung, sie kann aber ruhig bis zum Ersatztermin warten, ich denke der kommt dann eh zeitnah wenn wieder messen Stattfinden dürfen!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. März 2020)

Okay... alles gut


----------



## FranG (18. März 2020)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *Die SAU 2020 fällt leider aus.*


Die Entscheidung ist wohl richtig. Aber ich könnte echt heulen...


----------

